# GBAtemp V8 / tempStyle 3.2 feedback thread - post bugs or feedback here



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 24, 2021)

My custom palette settings seem to have carried over from XF1, but are not displayed:


 

Also, could you implement a feature to move entries between blogs? The current move feature only lets me move an entry to a different category:


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 24, 2021)

Did the site redesign remove filters from the Recent Content sidebar? I filtered out some subforums, but am now seeing them again. Not seeing an option to filter them out, either. (Am I not looking hard enough? Or is it just gone?)




Also, small oddity with the top bar there, there's like, a one pixel row that isn't filled in and it looks a bit jarring.


----------



## Pk11 (Sep 24, 2021)

The "Disable affiliate videos" setting seems to be broken for me, since the option still exists in preferences I assume this is probably a bug.

Preferences:


Still shows:


----------



## Chary (Sep 24, 2021)

There's some derpily named stuff in the Preferences tab


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 24, 2021)

Signatures are cut even shorter than the previous version—I think the previous limit was fine.



Also, can we get some more patterns outside of LGBT stuff for the patron banner? Like, generic starry, wavy, or similar stuff with small icons or shapes? And gaming-related ones, too.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 24, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Signatures are cut even shorter than the previous version—I think the previous limit was fine.
> 
> View attachment 276826
> 
> ...


Come to think of it, it doesn't even look like patron banner customization is functioning right now.


----------



## Chary (Sep 24, 2021)

Patreon banners definitely aren't customizing.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 24, 2021)

I can't seem to hide the sidebar in threads anymore.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 24, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I can't seem to hide the sidebar in threads anymore.





This? I still see the option to. Or is it somethin' else you're thinking of?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 24, 2021)

The favicon doesn't show the number of notifications anymore.


----------



## Chary (Sep 24, 2021)

Trophies appear to not...obtain? idk. if you've already passed the threshold prior to them being made?


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 24, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> View attachment 276830
> This? I still see the option to. Or is it somethin' else you're thinking of?


That hides it all the time, I just wanted to hide it in threads as in the checkbox in profile preferences.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Sep 24, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Also, could you implement a feature to move entries between blogs? The current move feature only lets me move an entry to a different category:
> 
> View attachment 276820


That would be helpful. Since the previous tags/categories are gone, it would be nice to sort/move entries into different blogs.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 24, 2021)

I need some help: Where's the option to hide forums I'm not interested in? I'm unable to find it.


----------



## Pk11 (Sep 24, 2021)

Another little thing, user Gender seems to have been buried all the way in the user page About section, instead of being easily viewable from the little popup like before or even just their profiles main thing at the top. I always like to check people's set gender before using pronouns for them so a bit annoying to have to go digging for it...



Spoiler: Images



Not in the popup...


Nor the profile top box thingy...


It is here at least


This is how I've seen it done on other XF2 forums:


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

Notifications don't automatically count as read when hitting the Notifications drop box at the top of the page


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 24, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Notifications don't automatically count as read when hitting the Notifications drop box at the top of the page


This is a welcome change in my opinion.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 24, 2021)

I usually keep the News section sorted by First Post, but now it always defaults to Last Post whenever I browse away and come back.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 24, 2021)

I use the desktop site on my phone because I fucken hate the mobile site, but whenever trying anything on the desktop site, I get an error that says "Oops! We ran into some problems. Please try again later. More error details may be in the browser console."

I'll connect my phone to my computer in a sec to see the chrome console, but man that's annoying


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

Dionicio3 said:


> I use the desktop site on my phone because I fucken hate the mobile site, but whenever trying anything on the desktop site, I get an error that says "Oops! We ran into some problems. Please try again later. More error details may be in the browser console."
> 
> I'll connect my phone to my computer in a sec to see the chrome console, but man that's annoying


Same thing was happening when trying to fix my avatar, same error message.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Sep 24, 2021)

Honestly we need better reactions instead of just the default Facebook ones


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 24, 2021)

Is there a way to hide posts on the recent content bar that are within groups you're not a part of?


----------



## LeyendaV (Sep 24, 2021)

Groups calendar doesn't let you scroll past November, and events doesn't appear even if set on public unless you create it twice.


----------



## fledge68 (Sep 24, 2021)

threads with new unread content are listed in bold like they should be but honestly i can't tell much difference between the bold and the non bold thread titles. in others words - can we make the bold face type stand out better?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 24, 2021)

Dionicio3 said:


> I use the desktop site on my phone because I fucken hate the mobile site, but whenever trying anything on the desktop site, I get an error that says "Oops! We ran into some problems. Please try again later. More error details may be in the browser console."
> 
> I'll connect my phone to my computer in a sec to see the chrome console, but man that's annoying


This seems to have fixed itself? Weird, I'll keep you guys posted if it comes back

Also I have a suggestion, I personally like Twemoji, but I know people who absolutely hate it, so maybe you guys should add an emojiset option


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 24, 2021)

Okay, it started happening again, and looking at the logs it seems to just be a shit ton of error 403s, with also some errors trying to access some browser extension? It also seems to randomly trigger and not trigger, when it's triggering there's a lot of console errors, and some HTML for a cloudflare related page



It's weird how these errors are only seeming to happen when requesting the desktop site, and yes, I have tried clearing cookies and site data on my phone


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 24, 2021)

uhh i want to ask
why do i have 2 blogs


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 24, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> uhh i want to ask
> why do i have 2 blogs


I believe that was mentioned in the announcement thread. It's a migration error. You can safely delete the empty one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 24, 2021)

Expanding to fill desktop/monitor width not working on Chrome


----------



## Jayro (Sep 24, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Signatures are cut even shorter than the previous version—I think the previous limit was fine.
> 
> View attachment 276826
> 
> ...


I second this, we should get to upload our own picture for the $5 tier.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 24, 2021)

fledge68 said:


> threads with new unread content are listed in bold like they should be but honestly i can't tell much difference between the bold and the non bold thread titles. in others words - can we make the bold face type stand out better?


Yeah I came here to say this, the difference between read and unread threads isn't visible enough. Maybe an additional colour difference or something would help? Thanks!


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Is there a way to hide posts on the recent content bar that are within groups you're not a part of?


Just as an extra piece of feedback, I actually like this because it lets me more easily discover groups just from staring at new content like I normally do.
Absolutely should be an option to stop it though!


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

The filters on Recent Content don't appear to function for me?


----------



## SonicRings (Sep 25, 2021)

Width toggle doesn't stick on page change/reload.


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

sonicrings said:


> View attachment 276898
> Width toggle doesn't stick on page change/reload.


For me it does


----------



## SonicRings (Sep 25, 2021)

Seriel said:


> For me it does


But for me it doesn't so it's a bug. It should stick for everyone. 

EDIT: I got it working by toggling it once, and then toggling dark mode to light, then refreshing. That made the width stick. Then I could toggle light back to dark and it still sticks.


----------



## SoraTakiwa (Sep 25, 2021)

its probably on my side only but my profilepic is gone......my account is gone......


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

SoraTakiwa said:


> its probably on my side only but my profilepic is gone


Try setting it again?

I see this


----------



## Soraiko (Sep 25, 2021)

nah its ok again i have my account again....it was a wrong one


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## SonicRings (Sep 25, 2021)

Another one: it doesn't seem like you can use the filters with email subscriptions, so you only get an email when someone posts in the WTT subforum of the Trading Area, for example.


----------



## Soraiko (Sep 25, 2021)

weird is my name has a space in it......but if i wanna change my name i get an error till i remove the space...... example
 Sora Takihawa......to Sora Takiwa (i get an error)....but if i type SoraTakiwa then it is accepted.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 25, 2021)

My notes so far: The ads are in painfully annoying spots, and it's interesting… that I get a full DM when someone joins a group.


----------



## Chary (Sep 25, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> My notes so far: The ads are in painfully annoying spots, and it's interesting… that I get a full DM when someone joins a group.


I think you can opt out of the PM or other alerts via your group settings


----------



## Nikokaro (Sep 25, 2021)

*What happened to GIFS as avatars ? Are they not working anymore? The animation is not shown anywhere! I have tried several times. The image is not broken, it's static. Simply, the animation does not work. I hope I posted in the right place.*


----------



## Sono (Sep 25, 2021)

Is it intended that you can see the chat while not logged in?

Also it's really difficult to figure out how to close the chat. What I thought was an X was the "help" icon. Clicking the down arrow just opened a popup instead. The menu has no "close" option either.
I somehow managed to close it, but I don't even know anymore how... I also managed to disable it, so I guess there goes that...


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

Sono said:


> Is it intended that you can see the chat while not logged in?
> 
> Also it's really difficult to figure out how to close the chat. What I thought was an X was the "help" icon. Clicking the down arrow just opened a popup instead. The menu has no "close" option either.
> I somehow managed to close it, but I don't even know anymore how... I also managed to disable it, so I guess there goes that...



It confused me too. Turns out this area at the bottom closes it:





The logic there is probably that clicking this same place toggles it open and closed:




But I still don't like it. An X in one of the corners  would be good, and that down arrow is confusing at first.


----------



## Sono (Sep 25, 2021)

I can't wait for customization to be re-added.


the fonts are all over the place, and some are much harder to read than in the previous design why are fonts loaded from Google instead of from gbatemp.net ???
"recent profile posts" and "profile posts" design is waaaay too airy, I have huge difficulty seeing and reading the text
some content has less color separation from the background, again making some content more difficult to be seen
"recent profile posts" main posts are difficult to separate from other page elements
profiles to the left of posts lacking the outline is also confusing
on your profile, "update your status" looks like it's a post, with no separation from the real posts
notifications! unread and read notifications use the same background color! and with the little star not disappearing nearly as fast enough as in the old system, it creates confusion and frustration


I will keep editing this if I find something else.


I will probably edit in a second section below just for mobile, once I figure out how to login instead of register...
What is the clipboard icon supposed to do anyway?


Edit: there is a few-pixel gap between the top of the page and the top bar


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

I ended up fixing a lot of my readability issues by changing the font size from medium to large in the settings, which was nice.



Sono said:


> I will probably edit in a second section below just for mobile, once I figure out how to login instead of register...
> What is the clipboard icon supposed to do anyway?


Yeah I have absolutely no idea why the person icon was chosen for login and clipboard for register. When I visited on phone my first thought was "What on earth does the clipboard do"


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 25, 2021)

Now getting pretty bad lag now, when writing, and my fans are blowing when they weren't before. Eurgh.
Also, Seriel knows this, but when I'm mentioned in the Chat the message is blinding cream (in dark mode).


----------



## Sono (Sep 25, 2021)

Seriel said:


> Yeah I have absolutely no idea why the person icon was chosen for login and clipboard for register. When I visited on phone my first thought was "What on earth does the clipboard do"


OMG THANK YOU!

It turns out I kept hitting the clipboard icon by accident, that's why I couldn't find the login option!
It feels like the buttons are even smaller now than in the previous style.

Yeah, I think the old pencil icon made a lot more sense... I think it was a pencil icon, no? Or was it combined login/register? I don't remember...


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 25, 2021)

LAG, not just when writing. Can't edit my post without my tab becoming unresponsive.
Also, my avatar's been shifted a bit too much to the left. Weird.


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

Sono said:


> Yeah, I think the old pencil icon made a lot more sense... I think it was a pencil icon, no? Or was it combined login/register? I don't remember...


Xenforo 1 had combined, and this site was no different. I can't remember if it had text or an icon but it was one big button that served both purposes based on whether the username existed and honestly I quite enjoyed it. The new thing is weird.


Sono said:


> It feels like the buttons are even smaller now than in the previous style.


Not just you, they _are_ smaller


----------



## Sono (Sep 25, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Now getting pretty bad lag now, when writing, and my fans are blowing when they weren't before. Eurgh.
> Also, Seriel knows this, but when I'm mentioned in the Chat the message is blinding cream (in dark mode).


Yeah, I have the same issue on mobile. It CHUGS.

On desktop however, my performance is GREATLY improved. Although that may be the fact that I have NoScript blocking scripts and resources, so it's probably that the Google and Twitter scripts can't load, both of which are notoriously laggy and bloated.


----------



## Sono (Sep 25, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> LAG, not just when writing. Can't edit my post without my tab becoming unresponsive.



Yeah, on phone it's basically unbearable.



RichardTheKing said:


> Also, my avatar's been shifted a bit too much to the left. Weird.



On desktop it looks really squished instead of shifted.


Edit: oh no, post merging doesn't work...


----------



## lone_wolf323 (Sep 25, 2021)

is it just too early that I am looking at say 3ds forums and subforums? Or is it going to stay as it is. It seems a bit busy the way I see things atm.


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

lone_wolf323 said:


> is it just too early that I am looking at say 3ds forums and subforums? Or is it going to stay as it is. It seems a bit busy the way I see things atm.


You can click the name of a tag to see only posts with that tag if you like. They're designed to replace subforums, as covered in the announcement thread.
Was there anything in particular you miss from the old system that can't be done with tags? Just curious.


----------



## lone_wolf323 (Sep 25, 2021)

Seriel said:


> You can click the name of a tag to see only posts with that tag if you like. They're designed to replace subforums, as covered in the announcement thread.
> Was there anything in particular you miss from the old system that can't be done with tags? Just curious.


no. just curious about what was happening with the new system. I do ty for clearifying that.


----------



## blackb0x (Sep 25, 2021)

@lone_wolf323 They want to increase engagement and visibility, but I think it's made each section look messy and I expect new threads to get buried quickly, which will end up turning people off.

Filter prefixes existed in XenForo 1.5.x too, but they were disabled here. And most web developers would recommend subforums and prefixes. Not just prefixes.


----------



## Sono (Sep 25, 2021)

Two more bothersome things which were well done in old system:
- "you have 1 notification" popup in the bottom-right is really good for those with bad eyesight, considering that the new unread counter is unreadable and impossible to notice when it does come on
- while it was also cumbersome in the old system, the "new" indicator did disappear A LOT faster in the old system... and with some visibility issues, it makes receiving notifications rather annoying, as I don't see which notification is read, and which is unread, as they are the exact same color!


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## AlexMCS (Sep 25, 2021)

Clicking on "The Meme Box" used to take me to the last unread post on the thread. There is no link there anymore.



Pk11 said:


> The "Disable affiliate videos" setting seems to be broken for me, since the option still exists in preferences I assume this is probably a bug.
> 
> Preferences:
> View attachment 276823
> ...



This one blew my mind though, I made a Greasemonkey script to hide those videos a looong time ago.


----------



## Sono (Sep 25, 2021)

blackb0x said:


> @lone_wolf323 They want to increase engagement and visibility, but I think it's made each section look messy and I expect new threads to get buried quickly, which will end up turning people off.
> 
> Filter prefixes existed in XenForo 1.5.x too, but they were disabled here. And most web developers would recommend subforums and prefixes. Not just prefixes.



While I do sort of like the change despite the bad visibility and confusion issues, I do admit that a "wrapper" fake subforum would help eliminate confusion, which would do nothing, but automatically filter for a given prefix.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Sep 25, 2021)

the ads are broken on mobile and the video ad covers most of the screen with no way of closing it


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 25, 2021)

Sono said:


> Yeah, on phone it's basically unbearable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Managed to shift my avatar over in Preferences. Still doesn't look perfect, but close enough. 
Oh, and custom title's cut off, as I mentioned in Chat. Right now, only one word's gones ("plz!"), but still...why?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2021)

I don't know if it's been mentionned, but it's not in the known bug list so i post it here
On my android device, i see the files name of the meme box images


----------



## Sono (Sep 25, 2021)

Okay, this is worse than I thought...

Not only does the site lag heavily on my phone without NoScript, but it takes almost a minute to load, freezes my entire phone for multiple seconds every so often, and I had to enable battery saver + underclock, as the battery drains away percent by percent in front of my eyes in real time as long as a tab is open >_>


----------



## K3N1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Unsure if this has been mentioned but in the shoutbox mobile I can only reply if the cursor is added at the start of the sentr. I'm also using a Nord N10 I believe so it could be a cache error.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2021)

Sono said:


> Okay, this is worse than I thought...
> 
> Not only does the site lag heavily on my phone without NoScript, but it takes almost a minute to load, freezes my entire phone for multiple seconds every so often, and I had to enable battery saver + underclock, as the battery drains away percent by percent in front of my eyes in real time as long as a tab is open >_>


Omg you're right!
I was 80% half an hour ago, im now 55%


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 25, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Omg you're right!
> I was 80% half an hour ago, im now 55%


GBAtemp murders phones!


----------



## Costello -- UPDATE SEPT. 25 (Costello) (Sep 25, 2021)

We knew there were gonna be a thousand things to fix, there they are 

*- We read and will take care of every problem and every message in this thread, but we have to prioritize. Thanks for your patience, if your issues aren't addressed yet, please rest assured that they will be eventually, we just need some time to fix all that.*

- I have fixed the signature height issue. The limit is 120px at the moment (it was set to 75 yesterday)

- The automatic clearing of notification is something that can be enabled from your preferences.

- The ads are definitely broken, but we can't do aynthing about that (well we could disable them altogether but then we would go broke and die), we have emailed the ad network twice with "URGENT" in the subject, no reply so far, but it's the weekend so... 

- The "disable affiliate video" option no longer works but right now we don't have control over that for the reason above. This is a top priority fix, we're working on it.

- We will definitely look into the mobile slowdowns and battery drain. Mobile browsing is very important to us so we'll make sure it's a smooth experience. Thanks for your patience. @RichardTheKing @Sono @Noctosphere 

 - All customizations will be back in due time but this isn't top priority, we need to address the more urgent things first, sorry about that, everyone.

- There were a few server glitches between yesterday night and this morning. Hopefully this explained some issues you guys ran into.

- We are looking into email subscriptions for new threads filtered by prefix. This is a tough one. But there might be some addons for it. If not, we will custom-code our own addon.

- The Chat addon needs some configuration. We are aware of issues and will correct them.

- @blackb0x  I have seen your concerns expressed in this thread and the v8 announcement threads, they are certainly legitimate. We are collecting feedback and will ponder over it to find solutions that are acceptable to everyone. Thanks for your patience. Meanwhile why not try the Groups feature? It's meant to take some pressure/load off the main forums, especially for projects. Imagine a thread like CEMU with over 75 thousand posts. It seems like it would be better to have a group for this, especially considering that users can self-moderate their groups.

- The Meme Box will be receiving improvements soon to work the way it was working before on the old site. Thanks for your patience, this isn't top priority. Meanwhile just use the Meme box thread I suppose. 

- Clicking on the Meme box widget title now will take you to the Meme box thread again, like it was before (this has been fixed).


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Sep 25, 2021)

Not an urgent problem:

Attached pictures in old blog entries seem to be semi-broken. They are still there, but don't show embedded (but when clicked on).

I've tried to repair this one by editing. In the preview everything was embedded fine, but after saving the picture still wasn't embedded:
https://gbatemp.net/blogs/tempy-in-pearler-beads-heat-fuse-beads.17326/

You will notice it looks okay now: I've uploaded the same picture again (which is now attached twice, but only embedded once). The duplicate can only be seen on the edit page
Then I tried to delete one copy which again made the embedding not work. Next try: Delete both attachments to reupload afterwards. But this isn't possible. I can't delete both:



Again, certainly not an urgent problem, but something is definitely not right here.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2021)

Costello said:


> - The "disable affiliate video" option no longer works but right now we don't have control over that for the reason above. This is a top priority fix, we're working on it.


To anyone having this problem, just hide it with AdBlock.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 25, 2021)

Costello said:


> We will definitely look into the mobile slowdowns and battery drain. Mobile browsing is very important to us so we'll make sure it's a smooth experience. Thanks for your patience. @RichardTheKing @Sono @Noctosphere


I'm not on mobile, I'm on my laptop. I never really do use GBAtemp on my phone.


----------



## hartleyshc (Sep 25, 2021)

Costello said:


> - @blackb0x  I have seen your concerns expressed in this thread and the v8 announcement threads, they are certainly legitimate. We are collecting feedback and will ponder over it to find solutions that are acceptable to everyone. Thanks for your patience. Meanwhile why not try the Groups feature? It's meant to take some pressure/load off the main forums, especially for projects. Imagine a thread like CEMU with over 75 thousand posts. It seems like it would be better to have a group for this, especially considering that users can self-moderate their groups.


I'll second @blackb0x 's concerns.

Keeping the tags + subforums seems to me to be better usability.

In its current form, with my own personal browsing habits, the site is pretty difficult to just casually browse.
The auto assigning of tags is a huge start, I know it has to be done this way, but some of the older threads will be much harder to find now. Translation threads in GBA is a good example. Only 3 gba projects show up when you click Translations? Many of those older threads will never be updated with new tags.

Another example is the Flashing Hardware GBA subforum, which was pretty much the dedicated EZ Flash subforum. My flashcart is an EZFlash. There is no way for me to single out posts that would have only shown up in that forum. Now if I select hardware, I'll get posts for various hardware and not just what I have. Of course this can be fixed with new tags. but I'm not sure if you want to go down that road of "tag management" every few months to add/remove tags from the pool.

My last example will be the Switch forum. It's really difficult to read through. Why is there 3 different tags for homebrew? (homebrew, homebrew app, homebrew game). There's no Q&A or Support tag. Although I see some Question tag and Discussion tag in other posts. It seems you cant pick these when making a thread? There also seems to be a number of threads that have no tags, will tags be made a requirement? Then on the other side of things, I can see issues with people adding tags that aren't even relevant.

Who knows, I might be in the minority with how I read the site. I usually read every thread and every post in a handful amount of sub forums.  Even with the tag system, it seems I will be self filtering a lot as I scroll through the threads.

I'm also assuming with the currently upgrade, tapatalk support has now been dropped.



On the good side of things, the mobile version is VERY usable, and the performance of the site (page loading mostly) has increased noticeably.


----------



## Titney (Sep 25, 2021)

hartleyshc said:


> I'll second @blackb0x 's concerns.
> 
> Keeping the tags + subforums seems to me to be better usability.
> 
> ...


Agreeing with this too. I would mostly frequent the GBA and "Other handhelds" forums, and that is a complete mess now since it was all merged with retro home consoles. I mostly play GBC and Wonderswan right now, and there are no tags for those, not even a generic "other handheld" or something tag, so that content is completely buried now.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 25, 2021)

Some smaller, personal nitpicks:

1. I don't like the icon on the ‘Post reply’ button. I associate this glyph with quoting posts, not just replying to a thread in general:





2. When I jump to a post directly via a link, the view is scrolled a little too much up. Previously, I was only able to see the padding between the previous and the linked post below the menu bar, but now I can see a significant amount of the post above as well:


----------



## Deleted member 550701 (Sep 25, 2021)

I love the new update except one singular thing, and that is, that you merged all of the console threads (for the specific consoles) together, it's messy and unorganized and the prefixes help just a bit. Otherwise love this update looks sleeker than ever, good job  !


----------



## Cyan (Sep 25, 2021)

Note : All tested on desktop version, using Waterfox.

- Is there a way to force "BB code" mode by default without clicking on the icon every time ? aka "don't use  rich text editor" setting ?

- on the previous forum version, there were some mixed mode, where you used standard editor, but could still hightlight and click Bold, underline, or link, etc. to encapsulate your text with tags around it.
Now, if you use BB mode, it entirely disable the rich text features ! you can't click on ANY button anymore. you can't even add a picture or spoiler tags etc.
I find this new version hard to use.
Would it be possible to add the previous editor back in v8 ?
Some users even prefer the old "rich text" editor, because the new one hides useful icons by default.

- It's missing "Wiki" link category in the header. (maybe other things I forgot ? twitch/tv maybe)

- If you scroll down to the bottom of the browser's page... it's not the bottom of the forum. there is a huuuge empty gap at the bottom.
The end of the forum is about half the way.

- In the meme box picture viewer, there's no way to scroll to next/previous image anymore.
What would be great is a way to change the picture by scrolling the mouse wheel  (along with added arrows on the side, for users without a mouse)
Though, you can now zoom in by clicking on the picture (great!) instead of liking it by mistake.

- Review center is all messed up

- On the home page, the subforum list might benefit from having "PS5" category 

- maybe we would need something to encourage users to attach tags to their newly created threads.
there are already a few without tags


- I have former staff's rights, but don't see the staff forum anymore.

- help > about :
The "masot" instead of Mascot
The current year is static (2020) instead of dynamic date(Y)


----------



## Sono (Sep 25, 2021)

Cyan said:


> Is there a way to force "BB code" mode by default without clicking on the icon every time ? aka "don't use  rich text editor" setting ?



It's sadly hidden in the three-dot menu.






It also annoys me that it requires an extra click now, as I was faster at using BBCode than figuring out where formatting options hide.

Edit: especially how there is not yet a way to make lists for example, BBCode is the only way at the moment to do it.
Edit2: it seems like it stays as you leave it as


----------



## Cyan (Sep 25, 2021)

Yes, I know there is this option, but it's not possible to set it by default anymore 
the setting in the preferences doesn't exist anymore.

Thanks for the help


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## notimp (Sep 25, 2021)

This one is a biggy, some images didnt auto resize to posting width, see:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/opened-up-my-scph-1200-to-repair-it-i-have-a-question.594377/

In this test, it did work - but some are now full pixel width.






Usability wise this was nice to have in the past.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 25, 2021)

Two other nitpicks of mine:

1. These profile summary cards on posts are now collapsible and hidden by default. I don't like this change. This is useful info about a user that can be viewed at a glance. It also creates additional padding between the user's post and their signature on shorter posts.



2. The hiding of buttons in submenus for the text editor is a bad decision. I understand you wanted to reduce what felt like clutter, but this is not a solution. This is the same problem Microsoft faced in the 2000s with Office programs. As the number of features increased, they put stuff in lengthy submenus and lists, which only made the UI harder to use. That's why they invented the ribbon UI.
I think the amount of buttons here was fine, though. There's no need to implement a new UI nor collapse options in submenus. Just leave everything out in the open, like in the old editor.
Also, I've looked in every submenu, but I can't find the option to create a bulleted or numbered list. Is the feature gone?


----------



## Sono (Sep 25, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Also, I've looked in every submenu, but I can't find the option to create a bulleted or numbered list. Is the feature gone?


Yup, it's temporarily gone, although I have seen it being mentioned somewhere, but it wasn't clarified well, so that's why it was probably missed.

For now,

```
[LIST]
[*]lol
[*]nice
[/LIST]

[LIST=1]
[*]a
[*]b
[/LIST]
```

Turns into

lol
nice


a
b


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 25, 2021)

Notifications are no longer clearing when I press the notification button. It's not so much of an issue on PC where there's a button to mark all notifs as read, but on mobile you have to click view all, then select all, then mark them as read. It's a lot of work for something that took a click before.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 25, 2021)

Former staff names on the black theme are the same color as the background, which results in their names being unreadable in threads/chat.



 <



EDIT: Also, when you choose to maximize the chat, it covers alerts/PMs and such until you scroll down so the nav bar jumps to always at the top. ie:




Spoiler


----------



## JaapDaniels (Sep 25, 2021)

Where is the NFO theme/style?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 25, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> Where is the NFO theme/style?


It was limited time only.
Theme customisation should return eventually, but for now the closest we have to it is the black theme.


----------



## relauby (Sep 25, 2021)

Not urgent. All news posts (not reviews) on the front page have the little fire icon next to them to indicate a highly active thread, no matter how many posts it has


----------



## JaapDaniels (Sep 25, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> It was limited time only.
> Theme customisation should return eventually, but for now the closest we have to it is the black theme.


Awww, too bad, it reminded me of my younger years, when i had my first CD-burner, and was good with an english firm that is not there anymore... those NFO arts, crack intro's... i really am missing the art that came with hacks and keygens.


----------



## delta7890 (Sep 25, 2021)

For items in the Downloads section, those with attached images have those images duplicated as clickable thumbnails at the bottom of the item's page.  Seems redundant, and is rather unattractive looking imo.


----------



## relauby (Sep 25, 2021)

Twitter integration for front page news doesn't pull the correct image and adds the word title to the beginning of the tweet


----------



## gudenau (Sep 25, 2021)

The drop down menus on the top of the page no longer drop down on hover.

Edit:
Notifications are also no longer clearing when viewed, unless you go to the page the notification is from.

Edit:
I have been asked four times on two devices to enable push notifications as well.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 25, 2021)

did the option for how notifications are displayed on a tab get removed? I kept it to just showing a number in the title as when it adds that red dot it screws with the shortcut I have to the site by adding the dot there too...is it the end of the world...no...but still and annoyance


----------



## Costello (Sep 26, 2021)

@blackb0x @hartleyshc @Titney

1) we have brought back the GBA forum 

2) we are looking into the possibility of bringing back subforums and allow two browsing modes as you suggested - (browse all threads by prefix, OR browse by subforum like it used to). I can't say for sure it'll be done, but we are looking into it and we're taking this issue seriously, because after all forums are the core of our community. We may also study other possibilities, for the time being we're keeping an open mind.

@Cyan
your permissions should be fixed

@Sono @smileyhead
The editor buttons will be overhauled, this is just something we couldn't do during our prep. It'll be done in the coming days. It's a XF2 standard so we didn't "decide" that. Dont worry 

@Scarlet that's a user preference, check your settings

Everybody else: thanks for your patience while we continue working out the kinks 


---

Regarding the affiliate videos:
- the X/close button is back (mistake from & fixed by the ad network)
- the portal video no longer shows (mistake from & fixed by the ad network)
- the user preference "disable affiliate videos" doesn't work yet, we're working on it, should be resolved shortly.


----------



## Seriel (Sep 26, 2021)

Costello said:


> @Scarlet that's a user preference, check your settings


As best I can tell, the user preference for this doesn't actually work.
Assuming its "Alerts pop-up skips mark read" I saw no difference with it disabled or enabled. Is it a different option or is that one broken?


----------



## Costello (Sep 26, 2021)

Seriel said:


> As best I can tell, the user preference for this doesn't actually work.
> Assuming its "Alerts pop-up skips mark read" I saw no difference with it disabled or enabled. Is it a different option or is that one broken?


I don't know, someone was saying that in the V8 announcement thread if you have the heart to check out all the comments page... I haven't looked into it myself


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2021)

@Seriel: gidreborn and I were the ones talking about the issue:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/welcome-to-gbatemp-v8.600093/page-3#post-9609466

PAGE 3


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2021)

@Costello: Hide uninterested forums?


----------



## Costello (Sep 26, 2021)

The Meme box is now a slideshow again. 
However it won't load additional pictures and no "like" feature yet. This will come later.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 26, 2021)

Not urgent, suggestion only : 

is it possible to list all groups without the pictures ?
a list of title/description only, similar to forum's thread list maybe ? we could list more on the same page.
maybe with an option to switch the view from list <-> thumbnail ?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 26, 2021)

Another suggestion: the ability to hide certain groups from recent content and the groups listing.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 26, 2021)

Non-urgent (but annoying) suggestion: Can you make the filters stay put after browsing away and coming back? For example, I always had the News sections sorted by First Post rather than Last Post and while I can still do that with a few clicks, it seems to reset between visits.

@Cyan If you scroll to the bottom of the Forums and click Groups, it lists them without pictures.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Sep 26, 2021)

Horrible to find stuff now, I want the old Gbatemp back!


----------



## jhmiller (Sep 26, 2021)

The option "Collapse Similar Threads by default" does not seem to work.










When you give a "Like" the "Like" button does not change to "Unlike".
This is normal operation from now on?


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 26, 2021)

Seriel said:


> As best I can tell, the user preference for this doesn't actually work.
> Assuming its "Alerts pop-up skips mark read" I saw no difference with it disabled or enabled. Is it a different option or is that one broken?





Costello said:


> I don't know, someone was saying that in the V8 announcement thread if you have the heart to check out all the comments page... I haven't looked into it myself


You can see my preferences below. It should work the same way as before looking at that, but it doesn't:


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Sep 26, 2021)

This may have already come up, but there seems to be nothing to denote who is the OP when they reply to their own thread. This is something that I found very useful in the past.

Edit: never mind, I found it... but that icon is very easy to miss.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 26, 2021)

Sophie-bear said:


> Edit: never mind, I found it... but that icon is very easy to miss.


I second this. I think the old placement with the text badge was better.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 26, 2021)

I CAN'T REACT TO MY OWN POSTS


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 26, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> You can see my preferences below. It should work the same way as before looking at that, but it doesn't:
> 
> View attachment 277173


Seems to be a bug in one of our addons.
I've applied a quick fix for now until the author can update it.
To get the old XF1 behaviour, those first two checkboxes should be *un*checked (which is the default)


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2021)

Is there a reason why members' stats are hidden below their avatars? I know it's a nitpick, but I liked seeing their no. of posts etc


----------



## Seriel (Sep 26, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Is there a reason why members' stats are hidden below their avatars? I know it's a nitpick, but I liked seeing their no. of posts etc


You can view them by clicking the arrow: 




Someone made a suggestion to make it visible by default earlier, I would sort of agree.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2021)

Seriel said:


> You can view them by clicking the arrow:
> View attachment 277198
> 
> Someone made a suggestion to make it visible by default earlier, I would sort of agree.



Yes I know that, but why is that there in the first place? I thought it was fine seeing them in their entirety by default. Surely, we can have an option to universally display it without clicking the expand arrow?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 26, 2021)

This message is missing a comma (or an ‘and’) to differentiate between the different types of posts.





Also, I would suggest putting no-break-spaces around the × operator.


----------



## hartleyshc (Sep 26, 2021)

Some ads don't play nice.





Google Pixel 4XL - Android 12 Beta - Chrome 94

Also a HUGE annoyance is that when the bottom banner ad refreshes, it gets rid of the on screen keyboard. You have to then click on the text field again to bring the keyboard back up. It has happened 4 times just typing this message.


----------



## Pk11 (Sep 26, 2021)

Have you considered doing a 'Support' or 'Help' or so thread prefix? That seems like it might be useful to me since people asking for help threads are fairly common and currently people just seem to be marking them 'ROM Hack' or 'Homebrew' or something not super relevant since that's what the subforums were before and there's not really anything better I guess.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 26, 2021)

On mobile when pressing on a thread that has new posts, it seems like it doesn't always take me to the new posts, sometimes going to the original post on the first page instead. I tried twice in a row on one thread (in the Switch forum fwiw), first time I went to the original post, then I went back, and second time I went to the new posts.

Not just for that reason, but also in general, please could the "Jump to new" button that exists on the desktop site also be added to the mobile site? There looks to be space for it in the same kind of area to the right of the page numbers. Some links in certain parts of the site (eg. the front page headline links iirc) always take you to the start of the thread rather than the new posts anyway, so it would be really useful to have.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 26, 2021)

Ignore function is inconsistent. When going into a thread now, I can see most ignored posts and members. Kinda defeats the purpose.
Also have to fix my icon, I guess?

Oh, and now I have to block certain sections again. GROSS


----------



## blackb0x (Sep 26, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes I know that, but why is that there in the first place?



https://gbatemp.net/posts/9610109


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 26, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Not just for that reason, but also in general, please could the "Jump to new" button that exists on the desktop site also be added to the mobile site? There looks to be space for it in the same kind of area to the right of the page numbers. Some links in certain parts of the site (eg. the front page headline links iirc) always take you to the start of the thread rather than the new posts anyway, so it would be really useful to have.


It's hidden in the ⋮ overflow menu, but yeah, it definitely seems like there'd be space for it if the page selector was left-aligned.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 26, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> It's hidden in the ⋮ overflow menu, but yeah, it definitely seems like there'd be space for it if the page selector was left-aligned.
> 
> View attachment 277233


Oh nice spot, thank you!


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## Kadji (Sep 26, 2021)

I don‘t like that the sub-forums seem to be gone.

Now we only have one big Switch section where you have to use filters if you only want to see threads of a specific type (e.g. homebrew). Before the change we had dedicated areas for those different topics.

On a plus side: the new Board is better to read on mobile and seems to also have better performance.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2021)

The Meme Box is fine on desktop, but partially ok on mobile. If you're not logged in it looks alright, but the moment you're logged in the pics get broken:


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2021)

blackb0x said:


> https://gbatemp.net/posts/9610109



How was I supposed to know that?


----------



## blackb0x (Sep 26, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> How was I supposed to know that?


You weren't. But you asked a question and I gave an answer and a theme mod that you can apply


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2021)

There seems to be a CSS issue on mobile for the quote box.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2021)

blackb0x said:


> You weren't. But you asked a question and I gave an answer and a theme mod that you can apply



Fair enough


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2021)

I have over 5k message and still get this message in the trading section


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I have over 5k message and still get this message in the trading section
> View attachment 277275



Can confirm that I am not confirmed


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Can confirm that I am not confirmed


I have a gift code to give away but can't


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm a Global Moderator now and also see the message.
Seems like this a general reminder, so everyone can see it?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Can confirm that I am not confirmed


Just noticed that i don't have the Newcomer nor the Member trophies activated, maybe that's why?
Is that your case too, @Jiehfeng ?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> I'm a Global Moderator now and also see the message.
> Seems like this a general reminder, so everyone can see it?
> 
> View attachment 277276


From what i see, you don't have the Create a thread button either


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 26, 2021)

I said this in the other thread, but maybe there should be a full layout or old layout mode, for the people that miss the old sub forums.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 26, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> I'm a Global Moderator now and also see the message.
> Seems like this a general reminder, so everyone can see it?
> 
> View attachment 277276


Can't create a thread.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 26, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Can't create a thread.


Oh, I see 
That is weird indeed


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Just noticed that i don't have the Newcomer nor the Member trophies activated, maybe that's why?
> Is that your case too, @Jiehfeng ?



Maybe it has something to do with it, but I do have the member trophy, not a newcomer trophy or any other one though.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Oh, I see
> That is weird indeed


Yeah thats what i meant, i don't and you don't either have the Create Thread button


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 26, 2021)

leaked gbatemp v9 trading section


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 26, 2021)

Thread creation in the trading area should work now.
And I made the notice dismiss-able.


----------



## Mandikiri (Sep 27, 2021)

Why did we get rid of sub forums? That was such a great way of searching for specific things...


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 27, 2021)

Would heavily appreciate groups you're not a member of not being in the Recent Content section by default. Just makes sense, doesn't it? 

Also echoing my sentiment that I hope I can filter out certain subforums from it soon. Please god I've had enough Current Events.

Anyways...





Seems a little redundant, doesn't it?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 27, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> View attachment 277291
> Seems a little redundant, doesn't it?


Maybe they could just put an edit button with one of those little Dropdown triangles next to it for the full page mode choice?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 27, 2021)

I'll be honest, after using the forums now a couple days...the lack of subforums is truly awful. The site as a whole is a mess to properly browse anymore, I really hope an option is added to bring them back :/


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 27, 2021)

You know it's serious when even the site editor is upset


----------



## Costello (Sep 27, 2021)

Mandikiri said:


> Why did we get rid of sub forums? That was such a great way of searching for specific things...





CeeDee said:


> Would heavily appreciate groups you're not a member of not being in the Recent Content section by default. Just makes sense, doesn't it?
> 
> Also echoing my sentiment that I hope I can filter out certain subforums from it soon. Please god I've had enough Current Events.
> 
> ...


the recent content box will be updated soon


Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'll be honest, after using the forums now a couple days...the lack of subforums is truly awful. The site as a whole is a mess to properly browse anymore, I really hope an option is added to bring them back :/


we are investigating solutions, since a lot of people are asking for it. Bear in mind that absolutely nothing is lost, we still have the old board active on the old server, we can pretty much bring back everything the way it was before, anytime we want it. But we are trying to think of solutions that will bring improvement, not just to "go back the way it was before".


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 27, 2021)

Costello said:


> But we are trying to think of solutions that will bring improvement, not just to "go back the way it was before".


I understand the sentiment completely, and having a more refined forum use experience is a good thing, but I personally don't think it was broken the way it was. The subforums there had their own legitimate uses, and there are definitely cases where users may want to use one but not the other. (Someone who wants to participate in a console's forums without delving into the hacks section?)
I'm all for "go back to the way it was" personally. I liked that, and I still think it's a solid setup.


----------



## Sono (Sep 27, 2021)

I have already mentioned a potential solution, but it seems like not a lot of people realize the potential of groups yet, so my post went quite much unnoticed.


The gist is that I think that the change is much preferable for users who are willing to/can adapt to this change, and "powerusers" who can make use of most features the forum software offers.

The problem is the sudden change from one system to an other, and it's completely understandable that a lot of people are upset because they are heavily confused.

I suggested a temporary or permanent transition period, where "sub-subforums" act like just now clicking on the subforum itself, except a tag combinatory filter would be applied before being redirected back to the subforum.

This however requires a new feature to be implemented: tag combinatorics.
Currently I can't find a way to search threads by using AND and/or OR operators on tags, meaning that this change is actually a downgrade, despite its list of pros over traditional "sub-subforums".

Edit: grammar
Also feedback: edit reason textbox is missing.


----------



## Deleted member 569462 (Sep 27, 2021)

Hello. "Login with Twitter" button do not work, so I can't login into my account 
Every time I get an error: "An error occurred while connecting with Twitter. Please try again later."


Spoiler: Screenshot


----------



## Costello (Sep 27, 2021)

random2319 said:


> Hello. "Login with Twitter" button do not work, so I can't login into my account
> Every time I get an error: "An error occurred while connecting with Twitter. Please try again later."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot



I've changed some settings. It looks like it's working now. Can you try again?


----------



## Vulpes-Vulpeos (Sep 27, 2021)

Costello said:


> I've changed some settings. It looks like it's working now. Can you try again?


Now it works. Thank you


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 27, 2021)

The alert badge is repeated on the hamburger menu button on mobile, which is pretty redundant in my opinion.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Sep 27, 2021)

Didn't get the "Newcomer" Trophy 

THX for the new V8 Style and your hard work


----------



## Zkajavier (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi, not sure if this has been reported already but, in mobile, when it turns to automatic dark mode, the page numbers and arrows are VERY hard to see, they're barely visible.

I'm using Chrome on Android 10, Samsung S10e


----------



## Sono (Sep 27, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> The alert badge is repeated on the hamburger menu button on mobile, which is pretty redundant in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 277323


You'd be surprised, but it's actually not that redundant.

I don't remember how I managed to do it, but I managed to once desynchronize the two numbers, so it seems like the two are slightly independent of eachother.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 27, 2021)

On mobile I have two alerts that are not in the alert bell button but in the other side and I don't know what the heck they mean or now to make that red two next to the G in GBAtemp V8 go away.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 27, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> @Cyan If you scroll to the bottom of the Forums and click Groups, it lists them without pictures.


Thank you for providing a solution


----------



## gudenau (Sep 27, 2021)

Huh, this is a weird one. It also just pasted the image twice in the editor, I only pressed ctrl+v once and it showed up twice.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 27, 2021)

Hah yep I was just about to share the same observation.
Also ayy colours are back!


----------



## godreborn (Sep 27, 2021)

something odd happened yesterday.  I don't know if it's something I did, but I tried to join the "wish you were here" group by @Foxi4 , and the request was sent to my pm box.  I tried to allow the request, and it said, "you do not have privileges to access this page" or something to that effect.  shouldn't the request have gone to Foxi4?


----------



## pwsincd (Sep 27, 2021)

i can force wide screen view ... but it doesn't stick .. is this an error on my part or the sites ?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 27, 2021)

I did not read all the responses here, but I am getting lots of notification boxes (even after 'not show again'), it is a minor annoyance but it is there. I use an old VGA monitor on my PC, so maybe it is not a problem for people on HDMI / DisplayPort.
This aside, the experience is quite flawless for me to be honest.


----------



## shaunj66 -- UPDATE SEPT. 27 (shaunj66) (Sep 27, 2021)

Some minor fixes  today:

- Added tempStyle 3.2 (Light) for those that want to use light mode permanently with no auto-dark switching
- Fixed issue with empty sidebars appearing if no ads are served
- Fixed issue with font weights appearing incorrectly such as unread threads, forums
- Add floating button to quickly reenable Chat if you accidentally disable it (5 sec timeout)
- Made hyperlinks more visible in the Rich Text Editor

*Patrons only:*
- Patron banner customisation now works - some options have carried over however some may need to be personally tweaked
- Profile colour customisation now works - may need to be tweaked as above
- Lots of new customisation options for patrons
- Custom profile palette is now available on your relevant blog pages
- If you have uploaded a user banner this is now available on your blog (option to disable available)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 27, 2021)

Can we block groups yet?


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 27, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Some minor fixes  today:
> 
> - Added tempStyle 3.2 (Light) for those that want to use light mode permanently with no auto-dark switching
> - Fixed issue with empty sidebars appearing if no ads are served
> ...


Awesome work, great to see stuff is being worked on so quickly. Glad to have my colors back. You guys rule!


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 27, 2021)

godreborn said:


> something odd happened yesterday.  I don't know if it's something I did, but I tried to join the "wish you were here" group by @Foxi4 , and the request was sent to my pm box.  I tried to allow the request, and it said, "you do not have privileges to access this page" or something to that effect.  shouldn't the request have gone to Foxi4?


You likely received a notification about new content in the Cool Guy Zone, but your membership awaits approval so you still don’t have the option to view the page. Your level of cool-ness needs to be verified in order to access threads.


----------



## Pk11 (Sep 27, 2021)

Embedded videos can't be played by Safari 14.1.2 (the latest) on macOS 10.14, they do work in Firefox and Edge for me but Safari says it's an invalid video and just says 00:00 of -00:00 if you press play.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Sep 27, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> The alert badge is repeated on the hamburger menu button on mobile, which is pretty redundant in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 277323


To add on to this, mine shows the badge even when I've read all of my alerts, and I then have to manually mark my previous alerts as read to get rid of it:



Another thing I just noticed is that it no longer says at the bottom of the page how many people are currently viewing the thread that you're on.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 28, 2021)

Patron Exclusive Options don't appear, presumably because the preferences page is cut off and part of it is just missing.





Edit:
I can only see the first 10 posts in the meme box. Trying to scroll past 10 just loops back to 1. It used to let you scroll infinitely.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 28, 2021)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> To add on to this, mine shows the badge even when I've read all of my alerts, and I then have to manually mark my previous alerts as read to get rid of it:
> View attachment 277386


Honestly I think I liked how alerts worked previously a lot better, autodismissing the badge and such. Echoing this sentiment. 


The Real Jdbye said:


> Patron Exclusive Options don't appear, presumably because the preferences page is cut off and part of it is just missing.


Do they not show up when you scroll down in Preferences? That's where I see them. Is an adblocker catching them or something?


----------



## Pk11 (Sep 28, 2021)

Darkening and blurring the part of the group banner behind the text is broken on Safari (14.1.2, macOS 10.14), especially bad when the banner is mostly white as it makes the text unreadable:


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> Is an adblocker catching them or something?


I doubt that, the stuff has been working fine for me and I do use an adblocker anyway.
Maybe just a temporary issue on his side.


----------



## Asia81 (Sep 28, 2021)

Chary said:


> Patreon banners definitely aren't customizing.


About patreon, I'm guessing about support, but I see "There are currently no purchasable user upgrades."


----------



## Milenko (Sep 28, 2021)

What are the notifications for? They won't go away


----------



## Costello (Sep 28, 2021)

Milenko said:


> What are the notifications for? They won't go away


a bug... we will fix it dont worry. Thanks for your patience


----------



## Asia81 (Sep 28, 2021)

Milenko said:


> What are the notifications for? They won't go away


I was going crazy, I thought I was the only one having this


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 28, 2021)

The "Do not show deleted post placeholders" option doesn't seem to work anymore, as I'm seeing them again despite having it enabled


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 28, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> Honestly I think I liked how alerts worked previously a lot better, autodismissing the badge and such. Echoing this sentiment.
> 
> Do they not show up when you scroll down in Preferences? That's where I see them. Is an adblocker catching them or something?


I can't scroll down, there's nothing there.
I tried disabling all add-ons that could be causing it, to no avail.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I can't scroll down, there's nothing there.
> I tried disabling all add-ons that could be causing it, to no avail.


Try clicking on the option directly from the menu on the left?
That's weird because it worked for me, but I was on mobile when I edited it earlier.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 28, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> Try clicking on the option directly from the menu on the left?
> That's weird because it worked for me, but I was on mobile when I edited it earlier.


Doesn't do anything different from just clicking on Preferences. I see the patron settings for a split second then they poof out of existence. 
Works on my phone though.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Doesn't do anything different from just clicking on Preferences. I see the patron settings for a split second then they poof out of existence.
> Works on my phone though.


Oh interesting, now that explains why I had it working earlier lol
I have not checked on my pc so I cannot confirm.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## Pk11 (Sep 28, 2021)

The Your News Feed page is using the system emoji font instead of Twemoji like the rest of the site.



Edit: Happens in Safari, Firefox, and Edge for me, not a Safari bug this time 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, are we not getting XP from likes anymore? Not sure if that's an intentional change, a bug with the transaction list, or a bug with actually giving XP, but ever since the V8 upgrade I only have daily activity and the one trophy listed, even though I have gotten a few likes since.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 28, 2021)

Found this untitled string when visiting your blog from the mobile hamburger menu


----------



## jhmiller (Sep 28, 2021)

My XP does not add the Likes received.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 28, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Doesn't do anything different from just clicking on Preferences. I see the patron settings for a split second then they poof out of existence.
> Works on my phone though.


What browser are you using?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 28, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> What browser are you using?


Firefox on my PC, Chrome on my phone.
Strangely, it gets cut off at different points depending on the zoom level. At 160% zoom I'm even able to see part of the patron settings, but only if I refresh after changing the zoom:
Edit: This is very strange. If I refresh and immediately change to another tab and wait until the page is fully loaded I can see the whole page fine.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 28, 2021)

I have noticed a few issues since the shift so far:

 For some reason, when starting a new post or comment, I don't see any option for lists in the editor. Before we had bullets and numbered, but now I don't even see any option for it. (I had to make this list manually with BBCode, since I use it at work sometimes)
 On WiiU, trying to access GBATemp sends you to a loop page of Cloudfare, and there's no way to enter GBATemp at all from the U's browser. This is a confirmed issue by Costello, but wanted to mention it here too for easy access and feedback in the proper thread.
 Alerts are not updated automatically when GBATemp is left opened in a tab. You have to refresh the site in order to be able to see that you got new posts or messages. If you don't refresh, you don't get notified (this worked before the transition).
I'll see what else I can find, but so far this is the most noticeable for me.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 28, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> I'm a Global Moderator now and also see the message.
> Seems like this a general reminder, so everyone can see it?
> 
> View attachment 277276


Can you not dismiss the notice? There should be a X in the top right corner.



pwsincd said:


> i can force wide screen view ... but it doesn't stick .. is this an error on my part or the sites ?


This should be resolved by now. Can you confirm?



The Real Jdbye said:


> Firefox on my PC, Chrome on my phone.
> Strangely, it gets cut off at different points depending on the zoom level. At 160% zoom I'm even able to see part of the patron settings, but only if I refresh after changing the zoom:
> Edit: This is very strange. If I refresh and immediately change to another tab and wait until the page is fully loaded I can see the whole page fine.


I can't recreate the issue I'm afraid, tried Firefox too. Haven't seen anyone else with this issue and it's a standard XF2 page so I'm sure it would have been noticed by now. Perhaps a cache issue?


----------



## shaunj66 -- UPDATE SEPT. 28 (shaunj66) (Sep 28, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> For some reason, when starting a new post or comment, I don't see any option for lists in the editor. Before we had bullets and numbered, but now I don't even see any option for it. (I had to make this list manually with BBCode, since I use it at work sometimes)


Known issue and this is in the first post.

*Today's fixes:*

- *Custom user palette* etc now shows in member tooltip (patrons only)
- Fixed *dark mode page navigation colours*
- Fixed *memebox portal block layout* on mobile
- Added *missing text* string 'xa_ubs_your_published_blog_entries'
- Fixed *hot icon* showing incorrectly on portal news
- Fixed ability to use the '*Right handed navigation menu*' user preference (mobile)
- Fixed ability to use the '*Hide the sidebar within forum threads*' user preference
- Fixed ability to use the '*Add to the "Top" button under messages*' user preference
- Fixed ability to use the '*Collapse Similar Threads by default*' user preference
- *Removed redundant unread badge* from hamburger menu (mobile) which previously showed unread alerts and unread conversations but could become desynchronised (feedback welcome)


----------



## pwsincd (Sep 28, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Can you not dismiss the notice? There should be a X in the top right corner.
> 
> 
> This should be resolved by now. Can you confirm?
> ...


Does not seem to be resolved ... essentially i use the toggle at the bottom of any page to adjest size... then close browser .. on reopening browser to gbatemp it has reverted to original size.. is this the correct procedure ?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2021)

pwsincd said:


> Does not seem to be resolved ... essentially i use the toggle at the bottom of any page to adjest size... then close browser .. on reopening browser to gbatemp it has reverted to original size.. is this the correct procedure ?


Do you by any chance have disabled cookies or something?
That would be the only way I could see that sort of "setting reset" happening, but maybe there was something else at play too.



shaunj66 said:


> Fixed ability to use the '*Right handed navigation menu*' user preference (mobile)


Thanks for this, it was a little awkward to use on mobile as a result.

I was wondering, is it an oversight when clicking on my own profile, after opening the hamburger menu, I am sent to the "edit profile" page instead of the profile page itself?

It is a little misleading because I keep going to the edit page by accident, expecting the actual profile instead, haha  





shaunj66 said:


> Can you not dismiss the notice? There should be a X in the top right corner.


Ah yeah, I can indeed dismiss it.
Did not see the X until you pointed it out.
Now the message is indeed gone for me


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 28, 2021)

As many other people have mentioned already, it seems the XP system is no longer taking likes into account to increment the XP of the user.

Also, I didn't know XP is being spent now?




I found this on my XP transaction, but there's no notice or mention of even spending XP in any way in the XP page:
https://gbatemp.net/help/xp/

Only thing I can think of is that the forum thread got removed or something, losing those 5XP for creating a new post, but it's still up there.
Not really sure what happened there, but this is the full list of that specific thread:


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> As many other people have mentioned already, it seems the XP system is no longer taking likes into account to increment the XP of the user.
> 
> Also, I didn't know XP is being spent now?
> View attachment 277524
> ...


Honestly that whole XP system made no sense to me, so I cannot even tell what is normal and what it not lol

I have another observation I wonder was either an oversight or intentional.
Is it not possible to change the privacy option related to blog posts anymore?

It seems like they are public regardless of the privacy settings, the option that would allow limiting who can view the posts is nowhere to be found.
It is a little annoying to me, since I would rather have them kept to forum members only, but if they remain public by design, I guess that's how it's gonna be, and I would have to be careful with the sensitive information written there.

Okay I have another observation that has been confusing me a little bit since the upgrade.
This time it's the way likes/reactions are handled.

Look at the screenshots, between like, haha, and not reacted:



Wouldn't it make more sense to replace "Like" with "React"?
Possibly also change the text to something like "You reacted with {reaction}", or maybe even simplier, "Unreact"?

Many times I accidentally clicked on a like again because I thought I did not actually do it a moment earlier 
That would also avoid the confusion in the first place, in my opinion, since we already have a 'you' just above, anyway.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 28, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> You likely received a notification about new content in the Cool Guy Zone, but your membership awaits approval so you still don’t have the option to view the page. Your level of cool-ness needs to be verified in order to access threads.


how can I be anything but cool?


----------



## djpannda (Sep 28, 2021)

why Is TEMPY not a Pateron ICON?!!!


----------



## Pk11 (Sep 29, 2021)

Transparent group banners are showing doubled with both the CSS background image and HTML img: (ex. the Windows 11 group)


This is affecting Safari, Firefox, and Edge for me. The solid background behind the 'Windows 11' is custom CSS of mine to work around the Safari bug I reported yesterday.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 29, 2021)

BTW, notifications are fixed. It automatically makes things read by going to the drop box now


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Sep 29, 2021)

We need an option to make *polls* in group threads. (e.g. "Will you upgrade to Windows 11?")


Pk11 said:


> Transparent group banners are showing doubled with both the CSS background image and HTML img: (ex. the Windows 11 group)
> View attachment 277537
> 
> This is affecting Safari, Firefox, and Edge for me. The solid background behind the 'Windows 11' is custom CSS of mine to work around the Safari bug I reported yesterday.



 You beat me to it! Here is an example on a mobile layout:


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Sep 29, 2021)

This is a weird bug...




Your browser is not able to display this video.



It keeps going to my most recently created group...


----------



## Costello (Sep 29, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> As many other people have mentioned already, it seems the XP system is no longer taking likes into account to increment the XP of the user.
> 
> Also, I didn't know XP is being spent now?
> View attachment 277524
> ...


I think the explanation is simple
- you posted two threads (duplicates probably due to system errors)
- you earned +5 XP for these 2
- your duplicate thread was deleted, which means 5 XP was taken away 

It's already worked that way. Negative events have always been there, to revert accidents and whatnot.

Regarding likes I will look into it, this isn't normal.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 29, 2021)

Costello said:


> I think the explanation is simple
> - you posted two threads (duplicates probably due to system errors)
> - you earned +5 XP for these 2
> - your duplicate thread was deleted, which means 5 XP was taken away
> ...


Ah I forgot the possibility of a server or connection error which could cause two threads being created.

Thanks for the clarification, and also thanks for all the hard work towards the new Temp fixes and update


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 29, 2021)

There is a placeholder box on the XP leaderboard.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 29, 2021)

When using a VPN on my tablet (any browser) I get an error and I'm unable to use the site until I connect to a new server. Which is a timebomb, anyway.



"Oops! We ran into some problems."


----------



## Moquedami (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi everyone!
I am experiencing a wierd font problem with the site since the update. I tried changing many options from the preferences tab but no success.
I thought it could be some configuration problem in my Chrome, but after installing Edge it shows the same problem.
Any idea on how to fix this?


----------



## Sono (Sep 29, 2021)

Memoir said:


> When using a VPN on my tablet (any browser) I get an error and I'm unable to use the site until I connect to a new server. Which is a timebomb, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> "Oops! We ran into some problems."



That happens most likely because Cloudflare intercepts the API calls, which messes with the Javascript of XF2.
Pretty sure that must've been an issue before the upgrade as well, especially when one time it was cranked up harder than usual.
It's most likely just a coincidence that the Cloudflare protection level has been cranked up just as the upgrade was deployed.

Pretty sure there are at least two Cloudflare threads in the "site discussion and suggestions" subforum, try also reporting it there as well.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 29, 2021)

Sono said:


> That happens most likely because Cloudflare intercepts the API calls, which messes with the Javascript of XF2.
> Pretty sure that must've been an issue before the upgrade as well, especially when one time it was cranked up harder than usual.
> It's most likely just a coincidence that the Cloudflare protection level has been cranked up just as the upgrade was deployed.
> 
> Pretty sure there are at least two Cloudflare threads in the "site discussion and suggestions" subforum, try also reporting it there as well.



I will look at those threads some more, but so far it's not the same issue as what I'm seeing. It only happens on desktop mode. Tried it on my phone, using the same VPN and don't get the error. So, it's a weird one... 

But it was working fine before the upgrade.


----------



## Costello (Sep 30, 2021)

Memoir said:


> I will look at those threads some more, but so far it's not the same issue as what I'm seeing. It only happens on desktop mode. Tried it on my phone, using the same VPN and don't get the error. So, it's a weird one...
> 
> But it was working fine before the upgrade.


I changed a setting on cloudflare, can you try again?

also, we have "Privacy pass" enabled for Cloudflare, so apparently getting this addon might help (I dont know much more sorry): https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/privacy-pass/ajhmfdgkijocedmfjonnpjfojldioehi?hl=en


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 30, 2021)

Costello said:


> I changed a setting on cloudflare, can you try again?
> 
> also, we have "Privacy pass" enabled for Cloudflare, so apparently getting this addon might help (I dont know much more sorry): https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/privacy-pass/ajhmfdgkijocedmfjonnpjfojldioehi?hl=en


Unfortunately, that did not fix my issue. Oddly enough I'm now getting it when the VPN is not in use.

This issue only occurs when I'm using my tablet.


----------



## Costello (Sep 30, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Unfortunately, that did not fix my issue. Oddly enough I'm now getting it when the VPN is not in use.
> 
> This issue only occurs when I'm using my tablet.


What I did was changing the "overall security level" of the site to "Low" in cloudflare instead of Medium. Can't do any lower - the next one is just downright "off".

So uhhh...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 30, 2021)

Costello said:


> What I did was changing the "overall security level" of the site to "Low" in cloudflare instead of Medium. Can't do any lower - the next one is just downright "off".
> 
> So uhhh...


Into the trash my tablet goes.


----------



## Costello (Sep 30, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Into the trash my tablet goes.


well maybe try stuff like clearing cache, using a different browser, incognito mode, ad blockers, or that sort of stuff? I dont know


----------



## Costello (Sep 30, 2021)

Costello said:


> well maybe try stuff like clearing cache, using a different browser, incognito mode, ad blockers, or that sort of stuff? I dont know


how about try this: create a wifi access point from your phone using 4G, connect your tablet to it, and see if it works any better? something like that... we need to pinpoint the cause of the issues


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 30, 2021)

Costello said:


> well maybe try stuff like clearing cache, using a different browser, incognito mode, ad blockers, or that sort of stuff? I dont know


Tried all of that fun stuff


----------



## Sono (Sep 30, 2021)

Sorry to interject, just want to report that whatever has happened in the past 24hrs, on my phone the page loads almost twice as fast now compared to almost a day ago.
Though "two times faster" is still almost a whole minute, but it's definitely noticable.

Still on phone, one thing that has been going on for more than a day though is that I have to open the notifications twice after a page load, because the first time it's completely empty and disfunctional.

And the periodic Android-wide hangs still occur while a tab is open. Other webpages I visit on phone (not much) don't do this at all.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 30, 2021)

Costello said:


> how about try this: create a wifi access point from your phone using 4G, connect your tablet to it, and see if it works any better? something like that... we need to pinpoint the cause of the issues


I'll try that, but I'm at home now.. No VPN and still have the issue.


----------



## jhmiller (Sep 30, 2021)

*Another XP Problem*:



According to this, I am level 7 and my XP is 1158. Level 8 is 1240, but "Level up in" says 1239.
It seems the counter assumes that I have 1 point out of 1240.
Perhaps the periods and / or commas are incorrect for "Level up in"?

Maybe the same thing happens with Likes that do not add to the XP?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 1, 2021)

Seems like the Cloudfare issue on WiiU has been solved. I can now access the Temp consistently throughout many pages.

However, there's still another issue keeping the WiiU Browser from properly viewing sites.

It seems like there's a content box that gets anchored to the site, and even when scrolling up or down on the WiiU, the box stays in the same place, while the background (the page itself) seems to be moving and scrolling properly.

I took screenshots of two examples, one when trying to watch the latest posts, and another when trying to watch any kind of news article.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 1, 2021)

Okay, but seriously, you get my respect for going out of your way to make this site work on Wii U. You're probably the only ones.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Oct 1, 2021)

so it works on Tapatalk now, but you should make it so you can join groups on Tapatalk.


----------



## Sono (Oct 1, 2021)

I wonder, can groups also have tags like on subforums? It would be great for organization and quickly finding specific things.
I also wonder if it's possible to disable thread posting in a group.
Edit: and while at it, being able to tie a downloadable resource to a group thread instead of a forum thread?

It would be great if all of them were possible, as I have a good use idea for groups, without having to fire up an entire wiki instance and screw around with Talk: pages.

I just hope that I won't have to shut it down on the premise of being slightly discriminatory.


----------



## Costello (Oct 2, 2021)

jhmiller said:


> *Another XP Problem*:
> View attachment 277775
> According to this, I am level 7 and my XP is 1158. Level 8 is 1240, but "Level up in" says 1239.
> It seems the counter assumes that I have 1 point out of 1240.
> ...


that's a weird issue. @shaunj66 and @tj_cool would need to look into it both



Bagel Le Stinky said:


> so it works on Tapatalk now, but you should make it so you can join groups on Tapatalk.


I believe we have no flexibility at all with tapatalk. It doesn't support that sort of addons  best use the website



Sono said:


> I wonder, can groups also have tags like on subforums? It would be great for organization and quickly finding specific things.
> I also wonder if it's possible to disable thread posting in a group.
> Edit: and while at it, being able to tie a downloadable resource to a group thread instead of a forum thread?
> 
> ...


both suggestions are great, we'll look into them. The groups addon is still quite hard to manoeuver for us at the moment. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 2, 2021)

Pointless "More options" dropdown showing. Probably should hide if I can't use any of the options that'd be there, right?


----------



## Sono (Oct 2, 2021)

It seems like there is no way to "follow" a group. A new thread was created, but I didn't get any notification, and I can't find a watch button.
Pretty sure you used to be able to watch subforums, so I find it weird that the same controls aren't there.

Is the groups feature something completely separate from the main forums?

Edit (before having even posted this reply): having remembered that someone mentioned that groups are accessible from the forums, sure thing, and there is even a watch button!
I'm kind of tempted to use the groups feature through the forums instead of through groups, but I'm very much afraid I'll break something by accident if the groups feature isn't actually fully routed through the forums.
I need some confirmation before I go and start destroying the database just because I'm doing things not the intended way by accident.

Edit2 (I still didn't post this post): after having followed the group through the forums, now the controls are also visible through the groups view as well! weird 




CeeDee said:


> View attachment 278017
> 
> Pointless "More options" dropdown showing. Probably should hide if I can't use any of the options that'd be there, right?



Not only is it sometimes pointless, but in my experience it's usually the opposite, that important / often used options are hidden in "more options" for some reason.


----------



## Costello (Oct 2, 2021)

Unfortunately yes the groups are a totally separate feature that comes with a paid addon. The addon isn't optimal and not well maintained so we have to make our own improvements to it. That's why it will take time to get to that sweet spot  

You raised several valid issues and we will definitely need to address them.


----------



## jhmiller (Oct 2, 2021)

Button: "Check for new posts"
The button is not updated. 
I explain: When I enter a thread and hit the button, it sends me to the first unread message: This is correct.
But, when I finish reading all the messages, if I click the button again, it sends me to the "old" first unread message.
He doesn't seem to realize that I have already read the messages.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 2, 2021)

How about a "confused/confusion" emote to add to the reactions? Maybe "questioning" would be more versatile.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 2, 2021)

Nice to see all the improvements and fixes coming in already, all the effort is appreciated.

I find the order of the notifications in the drop-down changes between page loads, can be hard to keep track of which have been checked when the stars don't immediately disappear.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 2, 2021)

Now I can get on here and post.. cough @Costello haha

Reviews tab just shows “overview”, so I have to press reviews > overview > navigation > my reviews… possible to make these steps shorter like it used to be? Reviews > my reviews / overview?

When writing reviews the text input panel is spaced weirdly to the right, not centralised. So the full page is not all usable even when trying to scale it.

(Some) Old reviews are now borked, @Scarlet said it’s a BB code thing: https://gbatemp.net/review/steelseries-sensei-ten.1375/


----------



## Maq47 (Oct 2, 2021)

This box searches for anything, not just Groups. Should probably fix that.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 2, 2021)

Oh yeah, on the topic of the search box: it's more crippled compared to before.
The new layout only lets you search the current thread from this drop-down menu and has less options by default, unless you click ‘Advanced…’, but that opens a new page, which doesn't let you filter to the thread, because you're not there anymore.
Also, some filters would be nice, like searching for media. The old search engine displayed images as in the results, so I could search for the word ‘img’ to search for images in a thread, which doesn't work anymore. It kind of was a workaround anyway, so, again, it'd be nice to introduce some Discord-like filters.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 2, 2021)

Spoiler









Seems like the XP system is only counting Daily Activity and created threads.
Likes are borked, even though they do show up in the activities notifications.
Maybe I'm just talking crap, but it might be related to the new emoji/reaction system in some way.


----------



## RealYoti (Oct 3, 2021)

Forums are totally unusable in it's current state (without subforums).


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 3, 2021)

YotiReal said:


> Forums are totally unusable in it's current state (without subforums).


that isn't a technical issue, that's just, like, your opinion, man


----------



## RealYoti (Oct 3, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> that isn't a technical issue, that's just, like, your opinion, man


Try to read the title again: *post* bugs or *feedback here*


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 3, 2021)

YotiReal said:


> Try to read the title again: *post* bugs or *feedback here*


damn you're right actually. my bad


----------



## Seriel (Oct 3, 2021)

YotiReal said:


> Forums are totally unusable in it's current state (without subforums).


Could you elaborate? What part of the current system makes it unusable? You can click on a tags name to view threads with that tag which provides similar kind of navigation to what was available previously, if that is the concern.
Feedback like this is kind of useless without that extra detail.


----------



## Sono (Oct 3, 2021)

It seems like there was yet another performance update.

The homepage loads in less than 20s, and it's really snappy once it has completed loading.

Threads now take ~30s to load, and still occasionally freezes Android, but the load times are definitely better, including scrolling.

I didn't change anything on my phone, except it dropped from 55% to 21%.


One thing I noticed though is that the amount of lag seems to vary by the time of day.
Looking at adblock seems to indicate that it might be the ad network(s) causing the lag.

And speaking of ad network, it seems like ad serving is slightly less aggressive at early morning my time compared to late night my time.
At night the amount of blocked ads is rapidly climbing, whereas at the time of writing at early morning, it has given up after a few tries, and the website is actually usable performance-wise!


And while writing this reply, I noticed an issue where the editor keeps randomly scrolling behind the touch keyboard, which is quite annoying, as I have to scroll the text back out from under the keyboard to be able to see what I'm typing.
Pretty sure it did work properly in XF1, and that Firefox's attempt to position the textbox just above the keyboard has never failed me before, so I have a feeling it's a script doing it.
Looking at the URL, I think it tries to keep me scrolled to the post which I opened through notifications, but it keeps re-triggering both randomly, and also on editor focus change.


----------



## masagrator (Oct 3, 2021)

If you will put TABS bbcode inside TABS, contents of all tabs are not showed at all.

You can see an example here
https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-unpack-and-repack-unreal-engine-4-files.531784/

This worked previously. 

And IMO i preferred old way of showing tabs.
Distinguishable content boxes and tabs names not forced to be in one line.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 3, 2021)

djpannda said:


> why Is TEMPY not a Pateron ICON?!!!


Leave the option blank for Tempy as instructed.



Moquedami said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am experiencing a wierd font problem with the site since the update. I tried changing many options from the preferences tab but no success.
> I thought it could be some configuration problem in my Chrome, but after installing Edge it shows the same problem.
> Any idea on how to fix this?


I hope to have resolved a weird issue with fonts. Please can you clear your cache and try again?


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 3, 2021)

masagrator said:


> If you will put TABS bbcode inside TABS, contents of all tabs are not showed at all.
> 
> You can see an example here
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-unpack-and-repack-unreal-engine-4-files.531784/
> ...


Nested tabs not working was a bug and should be fixed.
As for how they are displayed, that is simply how the standard XenForo tabs look. I guess we could add custom styling, but I'll leave it to shaun.


----------



## masagrator (Oct 3, 2021)

tj_cool said:


> Nested tabs not working was a bug and should be fixed.


It works now. Thanks.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 3, 2021)

Just a quick note to let people know that the Disable Affiliate Videos user preference should now be working again.


----------



## Sono (Oct 3, 2021)

Welp, it seems like I was wrong when I said that XF2 fixed the stuck notifications... it didn't.
I am following The Meme Box, but notifications just stopped coming...


----------



## mspy (Oct 3, 2021)

I don't know if it is intended or just a bug:
It appears that it is not possible to download older versions/updates of anything posted from the download section even thou it has them listed there.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 4, 2021)

What are these reactions though, they have nothing to do with GBAtemp. Where are our  and  reactions?


----------



## RealYoti (Oct 4, 2021)

Seriel said:


> Could you elaborate? What part of the current system makes it unusable? You can click on a tags name to view threads with that tag which provides similar kind of navigation to what was available previously, if that is the concern.
> Feedback like this is kind of useless without that extra detail.


You can subscribe to the threads and forums only, there is no "subscribe to tag" option.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 4, 2021)

mspy said:


> I don't know if it is intended or just a bug:
> It appears that it is not possible to download older versions/updates of anything posted from the download section even thou it has them listed there.


You can indeed download older versions by using the History tab.


----------



## shaunj66 -- UPDATE OCT 4 (shaunj66) (Oct 4, 2021)

Some fixes for today:

- Various interface tweaks and adjustments
- The +1 XP event for having your post Liked (or reacted to) now works again
- Added view count to thread descriptions
- Added more contrast to Developer role titles
- Fixed bug where embedded YouTube video in review would overflow the page container
- Made the 'Online marker' border radius match that of avatar
- Fixed ability to use the 'Accessibility options' > 'Use OpenDyslexic font' option
- Fixed ability to use the 'Accessibility options' > 'Use bold font' option



CeeDee said:


> View attachment 278017
> 
> Pointless "More options" dropdown showing. Probably should hide if I can't use any of the options that'd be there, right?


Where is this? It's hard to tell from the screenshot


----------



## jhmiller (Oct 4, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> - The +1 XP event for having your post Liked (or reacted to) now works again



Thanks @shaunj66
Will you do something to recover the points not added up? Or do we give them up for lost?


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 4, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Where is this? It's hard to tell from the screenshot


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 4, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Where is this? It's hard to tell from the screenshot





CeeDee said:


> View attachment 278310



I can confirm this issue as well, I get the same prompt with no link attached to it or anything else.
Just plain text for "More options"

Also, likes seem to work now, I see some now reflected in the XP log, thanks!


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 4, 2021)

I assume the menu isn't empty on your own posts? Just others?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 4, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> I assume the menu isn't empty on your own posts? Just others?


In my own post I only get the "Edit (Full page mode)" option.
But in others' post, it's empty.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 4, 2021)

not sure what happened, but when I got on temp today, I had a message in a blue box that read, "you're receiving this message, because you have posted at least 100 times to become a member.  this unlocks certain privileges."  I just x'd it off, but why did I receive that?  is that 100 posts since becoming a member on gbatemp v8?


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 4, 2021)

godreborn said:


> not sure what happened, but when I got on temp today, I had a message in a blue box that read, "you're receiving this message, because you have posted at least 100 times to become a member.  this unlocks certain privileges."  I just x'd it off, but why did I receive that?  is that 100 posts since becoming a member on gbatemp v8?


Can confirm i have the same bug even though i already got the message once the upgrade was done last month. I have over a 1000 posts so its kinda odd that i'm getting that notification again.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 4, 2021)

That message is due to a slight oversight which should now be fixed and you can dismiss/ignore it. It's meant for users transitioning to the Members group.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 4, 2021)

Tutorials shown via the front page box have no poster listed:


----------



## godreborn (Oct 4, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Tutorials shown via the front page box have no poster listed:
> 
> View attachment 278343


I can confirm.  it's doing it here too.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 5, 2021)

XP for posting reviews isn’t being added on. No notification for it either.


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Oct 5, 2021)

So, I can't customize the website's colors anymore?


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 5, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.
> 
> If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...
> 
> ...


I got the newcomer message on every page (something like: you reach five posts, when you got 100 posts you can access the trade and sell section)


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 5, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> I got the newcomer message on every page (something like: you reach five posts, when you got 100 posts you can access the trade and sell section)


Can you not dismiss the notice using the X button?


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 5, 2021)

Cyph3r_ said:


> So, I can't customize the website's colors anymore?


That isn't a bug, Our admin Costello announced that with the upgrade from x1 to x2 because they have to rewrite the whole function for x2 beacuse it isn't portable from x1 to x2, Costello also said they are working to bring back the


shaunj66 said:


> Can you not dismiss the notice using the X button?


Yes but it keeps reappering everytime (even if i'm not a newcommer anymore)


----------



## Guggimon (Oct 5, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Can you not dismiss the notice using the X button?


Also the Push noties message keeps also reapearing even after it clicked on never show again


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 5, 2021)

On mobile, formatting options are greyed out and cannot be tapped. Manually formatting using tags still works, though.
I'm using Chrome Beta 95.0.4638.32 on Android 12.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 5, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> On mobile, formatting options are greyed out and cannot be tapped. Manually formatting using tags still works, though.
> I'm using Chrome Beta 95.0.4638.32 on Android 12.
> 
> View attachment 278428



Did you disable the visual editor? Click the 

 button to toggle the editor mode.

I made this mistake once and it took me a while to realise 

I have moved the  button to a more prominent position on the right of the toolbar.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 5, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Did you disable the visual editor? Click the View attachment 278430 button to toggle the editor mode.
> 
> I made this mistake once and it took me a while to realise
> 
> I have moved the View attachment 278430 button to a more prominent position on the right of the toolbar.


Ah yep, that seemed to have been the problem. Thank you!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 5, 2021)

Is there a way to disable the box that appears on the right when viewing threads?
Like this one:




I ask because disabling those might fix my issue with the WiiU anchoring those to the whole page.


----------



## Issac (Oct 5, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Is there a way to disable the box that appears on the right when viewing threads?
> Like this one:
> View attachment 278447
> 
> I ask because disabling those might fix my issue with the WiiU anchoring those to the whole page.


Like this button does?


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 5, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Is there a way to disable the box that appears on the right when viewing threads?
> Like this one:
> View attachment 278447
> 
> I ask because disabling those might fix my issue with the WiiU anchoring those to the whole page.


You can disable individual blocks in your user preferences or disable the sidebar in thread view altogether.

Edit: Or temporarily hide it as per Issac above.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 5, 2021)

Issac said:


> Like this button does?
> View attachment 278449





shaunj66 said:


> You can disable individual blocks in your user preferences or disable the sidebar in thread view altogether.
> 
> Edit: Or temporarily hide it as per Issac above.


Ah I found it.
Many thanks! I already disabled what I think could be interfering, I'll test it out on my U when I get home and post the results.


----------



## Pk11 (Oct 5, 2021)

Some images are being served as WEBP to Safari, which it doesn't support on anything older than macOS Big Sur/iOS 15, even on the latest Safari. Like 95% of images are fine but every once in a while it's doing WEBP for some reason.

Example:
(https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-here-funny-pictures.104156/page-808#post-9620080)


----------



## shaunj66 -- UPDATE OCT 5 (shaunj66) (Oct 5, 2021)

Some fixes for today:

- Editor toolbar items have been reconfigured and restructured (feedback welcome)
- Fixed missing tutorial author on portal (thanks @tj_cool)
- Fixed empty 'more options' menu in some instances
- User Account Upgrades system now LIVE!
- *NEW TROPHY*! (GBAtemp Patron - GBAtemp.net supporter)
- *NEW TROPHY*! (100 Followers - Amassed 100 followers)
- *NEW TROPHY*! (1000+ Reaction Score - Achieved a reaction score of 1000 or more)


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 5, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Editor toolbar items have been reconfigured and restructured (feedback welcome)


Again, I think the old layout was fine. I don't see why anything should be hidden in overflow menus.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 5, 2021)

There's text and icons at the top and bottom of posts, and dividers around a user's signature, that have this faded, greyish colour. Could these be changed to the same, lighter colour as the quote and reply buttons?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 5, 2021)

Can't see report button on mobile? 

Also, the ignore function is still janked. I shouldn't be able to see an ignored person's post if theirs is the most recent.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 6, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Can't see report button on mobile?
> 
> Also, the ignore function is still janked. I shouldn't be able to see an ignored person's post if theirs is the most recent.


Can confirm. There's no visible Report button, unless it's hidden somewhere or just flat out unavailable.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 6, 2021)

Why GROUPS look so to me on Main Page from Forum ?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 6, 2021)

A suggestion, perhaps include the $->XP rate somewhere on the actual account upgrades page, since I assume after a while people aren't going to read that news post and wonder what the exchange rate is going to be. Ideally, you could just have it toggle between $ to XP if you choose that option in the drop down so it's clear how much exactly you'd be paying, XP wise.


----------



## Minox (Oct 6, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Why GROUPS look so to me on Main Page from Forum ?
> 
> View attachment 278546


This happened at the same time as a fix for groups' subforums also being shown in this list so I believe it may be a side-effect of that fix having some issue.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 6, 2021)

Quick fixes:

- Fixed empty 'more options' menu under posts (for real this time?)
- Made usernames on profiles with banners stand out more by adding a shadow
- Made Former staff color more visible on dark styles



smileyhead said:


> There's text and icons at the top and bottom of posts, and dividers around a user's signature, that have this faded, greyish colour. Could these be changed to the same, lighter colour as the quote and reply buttons?
> 
> View attachment 278483


Do you find that font colour is too dark overall? Perhaps that muted font colour should be brightened up a bit?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 6, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Do you find that font colour is too dark overall? Perhaps that muted font colour should be brightened up a bit?


Yeah, the contrast with the dark blue background isn't great. I have good vision, but I still find the text hard to read and the divider line nigh invisible.


----------



## tfocosta (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi @shaunj66,

I can't create a Group. After clicking on the "Create a Group" orange button, it takes me to the following page:






Is it only me? Or is anyone else experiencing this issue too?

Many thanks in advance for your help.

tfocosta


----------



## Costello (Oct 7, 2021)

tfocosta said:


> Hi @shaunj66,
> 
> I can't create a Group. After clicking on the "Create a Group" orange button, it takes me to the following page:
> 
> ...


hello,
this issue should be fixed. I made a mistake with the settings earlier today, sorry!
let me know if the issue persists


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm not sure if this is a bug or not or just a feature that doesn't exist, but I could've sworn I could do this in the past (at least with ignoring users), but there should be a box to add people to your ignore list or your follow list in your profile.  I just added @Lacius , and I had to find one of his posts to add him to my friends' list.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2021)

I don't know if this is something that you can fix, but if I directly link a video uploaded to GBAtemp on Discord, it fails to embed. It works with other sites and if I open the link in a browser, though.


----------



## tfocosta (Oct 7, 2021)

Costello said:


> hello,
> this issue should be fixed. I made a mistake with the settings earlier today, sorry!
> let me know if the issue persists


All good now! Thank you so much for fixing this, @Costello! You're the coolest!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 7, 2021)

Something very minor:
I'm not liking the *----------MERGED----------* message.
It feels empty.

Can we get back the:
*-- Posts automatically merged. Please don't double post! --*


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 7, 2021)

Odd extra bump above the "A" in the "GBAtemp Patron" outline. Minor issue but kinda funny lookin'


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 8, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> View attachment 278776
> 
> Odd extra bump above the "A" in the "GBAtemp Patron" outline. Minor issue but kinda funny lookin'


That's a really weird bug - looks like a browser rendering glitch. But I've implemented a little workaround.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 8, 2021)

When I am on the home page of the site the top of the page is messed up. On anyehere else on the site it displays fine.Hereis a picture to show what I mean. As you can see part of my picture and the notification of a PM is only half on display lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Why GROUPS look so to me on Main Page from Forum ?
> 
> View attachment 278546



Now is good working,thank you.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 9, 2021)

Yes, managed to reproduce this _error._

When trying to edit a comment, the [Save] [Cancel] buttons overlaps the text box making difficult to select certain parts of text to edit.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Oct 9, 2021)

Any updates on the following?


Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> Another thing I just noticed is that it no longer says at the bottom of the page how many people are currently viewing the thread that you're on.





Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> We need an option to make *polls* in group threads. (e.g. "Will you upgrade to Windows 11?")
> 
> 
> You beat me to it! Here is an example on a mobile layout:
> View attachment 277538





Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> This is a weird bug...
> View attachment 277543
> It keeps going to my most recently created group...


----------



## anthony001 (Oct 10, 2021)

can i have the previous style? i dont like to be able to see all switch scene in one place. i like the subsections better like if i go to nintendo switch i can just go into either hacking , homebrew , modding , general, etc. its much simpler. In this version its a mess you have everything in one place. its tooo much information


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Oct 10, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> […]
> - The +1 XP event for having your post Liked (or reacted to) now works again
> […]


Before the upgrade the +1 XP was only given for likes in forum(≠EOF) messages.
Opening https://gbatemp.net/xp/ now shows +1XP for reactions in profile messages and even PM. Is this intentional or a bug?

Small portion of the page as screenshot:


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 10, 2021)

anthony001 said:


> can i have the previous style? i dont like to be able to see all switch scene in one place. i like the subsections better like if i go to nintendo switch i can just go into either hacking , homebrew , modding , general, etc. its much simpler. In this version its a mess you have everything in one place. its tooo much information


Unfortunately, the old theme/layout is incompatible with this new version of the XenForo framework.
However, you can click the tags at the top of the thread listing to filter by theme, which is essentially the same as the old subforum-system.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 10, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Before the upgrade the +1 XP was only given for likes in forum(≠EOF) messages.
> Opening https://gbatemp.net/xp/ now shows +1XP for reactions in profile messages and even PM. Is this intentional or a bug?
> 
> Small portion of the page as screenshot:
> View attachment 279144


May I suggest also treating the Political Section as EOF in terms of likes and posts too?


----------



## Seriel (Oct 10, 2021)

A piece of personal opinion, I much preferred the old "OP" tag over this new one:




It looks weird and only reveals what it is when hovered, unlike "OP" which is a very common way of referring to Original Poster and the design slotted in very nicely with the avatar.


----------



## petspeed (Oct 11, 2021)

Going to the Most XP Leaderboard and pressing 'My possition' doesn't show my position but members with fewer XP than me. I cannot skip pages to find my position. Semmes like a bug and missing back/forward buttons.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 12, 2021)

It seems like Cloudflare is at it again.




I'm getting this anywhere else too.

Nice, now it's not happening.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## anthony001 (Oct 14, 2021)

how or where do i go to see all the topics that i have created without listing comments. i just want all threads that i started


----------



## Costello (Oct 14, 2021)

anthony001 said:


> how or where do i go to see all the topics that i have created without listing comments. i just want all threads that i started


----------



## K3N1 (Oct 14, 2021)

Is this a new normal thing? Ads are showing in the shoutbox


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Oct 16, 2021)

I can't post from the Amazon Silk browser on my Fire TV anymore.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



I also have this exact same problem on another site that upgraded to the latest Xenforo, so I hope it is something that can be fixed on your end instead of waiting for Xenforo to fix it.


----------



## 1basti1 (Oct 16, 2021)

Please bring subforums back. This is horrible.
I know, tags etc. But subforums were so much better and easier.


----------



## gudenau (Oct 16, 2021)

Sending messages in the chat window often opens the notification dialog, making it very annoying to try and send messages in chat. When the dialog is opened it steals focus from the text box.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 17, 2021)

There's a bug with the amount of blog entries.
It's not the one that duplicates the amount, but rather the opposite.
Notice it says 32 blog entries.




But the truth is that I deleted ALL OF THEM first day when the site got updated. Despite that it still says I've made 32 entries.
Clicking on my personal blog url shows nothing (and it should too in my profile)
https://gbatemp.net/blogs/authors/juanmena.513856/


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 17, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> When I am on the home page of the site the top of the page is messed up. On anyehere else on the site it displays fine.Hereis a picture to show what I mean. As you can see part of my picture and the notification of a PM is only half on display lol.
> 
> View attachment 278857



Thanks. I've fixed this issue with the frontpage.



gudenau said:


> Sending messages in the chat window often opens the notification dialog, making it very annoying to try and send messages in chat. When the dialog is opened it steals focus from the text box.




I can't reproduce this and it's the first report I've seen of it. Anyone else affected by this?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 17, 2021)

This new xenForo version keeps logging me out. Happened 3 times already (and yes of course I ticked the box)


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 17, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Thanks. I've fixed this issue with the frontpage.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't reproduce this and it's the first report I've seen of it. Anyone else affected by this?


Yep all fixed now thank you. 

And reading back my post I think I was drunk when I typed it lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 17, 2021)

Would be nice if the staff page was changed back to the way it was before when it had sections telling you what each staff members role was. You know how it was like 

Site owners 
Costello 
Shaunj66 

Cheif Editor 
Chary

Ect ect 

Was very helpful to find the right staff member for the right situation you may need help for.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 17, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Would be nice if the staff page was changed back to the way it was before when it had sections telling you what each staff members role was. You know how it was like
> 
> Site owners
> Costello
> ...


I'm surprised I didn't notice this until now. Yeah, the old design for that page was definitely superior.


----------



## koffieleut (Oct 19, 2021)

Hi, is it possible to put Xbox original in to other game consoles (oldies)? Seems to be missing right now.


----------



## rmorris003 (Oct 19, 2021)

1basti1 said:


> Please bring subforums back. This is horrible.
> I know, tags etc. But subforums were so much better and easier.


I prefer this too, now the site is way too complicated to find topics that I could easily find before.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 21, 2021)

Users apparently no longer have permissions to lock their threads in the trading forum. See here:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-switch-hac-001-banned.593595/


----------



## Physix (Oct 21, 2021)

Things I miss after Update:
- You can't mark subforums as marked anymore by double clicking on the icons, you actually have to go in them and hit "mark read" button which is really inconvinient
- My profile stats on right side where the new sidebar with this annoying video is playing is missing
- Expanding/Hiding sidebar on right side doesnt get saved, eg. on next reload its opened again...
- Hiding groups tab from bottom doesnt get saved either
- Yeah the subforums for old consoles/stuff is missing, dont want to use search/tags to find new topics of certain categories.
- No option to hide/remove chatbox on bottom right screen

Overall its a downgrade unfortunately from old design. I know there were some major changes in backend with version upgrade, but the design and look and feel should have been kept the way it was before update.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 21, 2021)

Physix said:


> Things I miss after Update:
> - You can't mark subforums as marked anymore by double clicking on the icons, you actually have to go in them and hit "mark read" button which is really inconvinient
> - My profile stats on right side where the new sidebar with this annoying video is playing is missing
> - Expanding/Hiding sidebar on right side doesnt get saved, eg. on next reload its opened again...
> ...



- You can't mark subforums as marked anymore by double clicking on the icons, you actually have to go in them and hit "mark read" button which is really inconvinient *- I will look into adding this back*
- My profile stats on right side where the new sidebar with this annoying video is playing is missing *- Stats are on the main profile block. Not much point duplicating them*
- Expanding/Hiding sidebar on right side doesnt get saved, eg. on next reload its opened again... *- It does and should save - please ensure you have cookies/JS enabled*
- Hiding groups tab from bottom doesnt get saved either * - Not sure what you mean by this*
- Yeah the subforums for old consoles/stuff is missing, dont want to use search/tags to find new topics of certain categories. *  - Thanks for feedback*
- No option to hide/remove chatbox on bottom right screen *-  You can click the toggle button on the floating chat bar to disable chat*


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 21, 2021)

When replying to a profile post on mobile, opening a submenu covers the main toolbar, so that it's impossible to return to.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 21, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> When replying to a profile post on mobile, opening a submenu covers the main toolbar, so that it's impossible to return to.
> 
> View attachment 280910


Yep can confirm this just tried it myself and have the exact same problem.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 22, 2021)

Just throwing this in the echo chamber: Subcategories need to come back. Holy crap, I never tried to just cruise through the forums until today. It's bad. Really baaaad.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## Pk11 (Oct 22, 2021)

Since there's been a lot of people saying they dislike it and not as many saying they do, I just want to say I actually really like the new prefix-based instead of subforum-based layout of the main console forums, I find it so much easier to keep up with everything in the DS and Vita forums (the two I currently try to keep up with) now that I don't need to check like 5 places each to see all the new updates. Maybe its worse with the more active forums like 3DS and Switch which I only occasionally check, but for me I find it quite nice.

(this isn't targeted at anyone or anything, just wanted to say my thoughts on it)


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 22, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Just throwing this in the echo chamber: Subcategories need to come back. Holy crap, I never tried to just cruise through the forums until today. It's bad. Really baaaad.


Yep totally agree with this.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 22, 2021)

Pk11 said:


> Since there's been a lot of people saying they dislike it and not as many saying they do, I just want to say I actually really like the new prefix-based instead of subforum-based layout of the main console forums, I find it so much easier to keep up with everything in the DS and Vita forums (the two I currently try to keep up with) now that I don't need to check like 5 places each to see all the new updates. Maybe its worse with the more active forums like 3DS and Switch which I only occasionally check, but for me I find it quite nice.
> 
> (this isn't targeted at anyone or anything, just wanted to say my thoughts on it)


If they want to lump older systems or platforms with a fairly inactive community into one forum? That's fine. Sifting through current platforms is such a mess, though.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 23, 2021)

Here's a weird bug: when adding screenshots to a review, I imported a heap of shots, but clicking the delete button on the top right of the thumbnail adds the screenshot to the review as a full-sized image rather than actually removing the thumbnail from the selector.

EDIT:

Main Review Content >  Styles > Block Styles > Grey Box styling shows whilst editing, but not when you preview it...


----------



## quickthrow (Oct 25, 2021)

DS is an old platform, but there are still people working on new projects even now. I strongly disagree that the consolidated forum is better. There used to be many different subcategories: game discussion, translation/hacking projects, hardware/modding, emulation, homebrew, etc. It's really hard to navigate now with all these lumped together under one giant forum. I know the rationale was to "increase engagement," but in reality there's not necessarily much overlap in interests in the different aspects, even if they're all related to DS.

The filter tags in theory should help, but they're vague and prone to user mislabels. 'Hacking' and 'Translation' and 'ROM Hack' seem to be used interchangeably. 'Gaming' instead of game discussions, bring up a whole bunch of help threads. In fact, 'Gaming', 'Misc', 'Hardware', 'Hacking', 'Homebrew', etc are all filled with people seeking technical support. 

It's hard to pick out the project announcements and actual discussion threads from all these.

On top of that, each of these subcategories used to have their own pinned threads, but many of them are lost to the depths now. Some of the threads I referenced a lot in the past include pinned threads of recommended games in the game discussion subcategory, and pinned threads of translation resources and on-going translation projects in the translation subcategory, and these are just gone now. I don't know why it's only the 'Homebrew' and 'Hacking' topics that get sticky priority, when there's so much more to the NDS platform.

It's making the browsing experience rather unpleasant.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 25, 2021)

I don’t seem to get any XP for published reviews any more


----------



## Issac (Oct 26, 2021)

hartleyshc said:


> Also a HUGE annoyance is that *when the bottom banner ad refreshes, it gets rid of the on screen keyboard*. You have to then click on the text field again to bring the keyboard back up. It has happened 4 times just typing this message.


Yes. This happens to me too sometimes, really annoying. I guess the ad refresh is somehow stealing the focus. If I press the x to hide the ad though it seems to work, at least those times I've tried.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 28, 2021)

No birthday XP either


----------



## NeoGranzon (Oct 28, 2021)

I wanted to talk about a problem that arose days ago: after exceeding 10,000 views in  this  thread did not receive the 25xp as it is written in XP and Leveling Up. 
A similar thing happened to me on my birthday(a month ago),i had not received the 10xp as written above and i had lost more than 30xp after the renewal of the site,but i had not opened any threads and received likes during the temporary mode,because there was a warning that anything posted during this mode was being deleted,has anyone had a similar problem to mine?  

Note:i visit the site daily to read the news, the various notifications etc ...,from my smartphone(Galaxy Note 9 Android 10).


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm trying to update a save file I posted for Metroid Dread earlier this week with a newly completed one on Normal mode, but for some weird reason the Editor refuses to take my .ZIP file. It only wants images and video files for the Attachments. If I try to force it to upload the ZIP, it says it doesn't recognize it as a valid format.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Oct 29, 2021)

Here's what happened this morning 


i got to 1240xp but iam reduced to level 7 instead of going to 8.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Oct 29, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> Here's what happened this morning View attachment 282133i got to 1240xp but iam reduced to level 7 instead of going to 8.


That is nothing new. It was like this before the upgrade as well.
I'll give you a like for your message. The 1XP should make the level go up.

*Edit:* Okay, _this_ is strange. Never seen _this_ before: "Level up in -1XP"


----------



## NeoGranzon (Oct 29, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> That is nothing new. It was like this before the upgrade as well.
> I'll give you a like for your message. The 1XP should make the level go up.
> 
> *Edit:* Okay, _this_ is strange. Never seen _this_ before: "Level up in -1XP"
> View attachment 282141


@KleinesSinchen thank you,for example with Samsung Browser i can't insert images or links to my videos etc... with the various options when i write a post,but with Microsoft Edge this doesn't happen.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 30, 2021)

Pressing the delete button for images in the review editor adds them to the review as a full-sized image instead of deleting them.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 30, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Pressing the delete button for images in the review editor adds them to the review as a full-sized image instead of deleting them.


Yeah I reported this too, very odd.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Oct 31, 2021)

It's been a few days,but no one hasn't explained to me yet why i haven't gotten the 25xp after exceeding 10,000 views in  this my thread.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Nov 1, 2021)

Other people's XP increases and decreases shouldn't be showing up in my XP feed when I react or unreact to a post...


----------



## Mr Skinner (Nov 1, 2021)

The old and beloved " Nintendo switch - Exploits, Customf firmwares e etc  is gone to me. Invalid link and i can't find in index of forum. 

My stat is " Newcommer". But my account is registed since 2010.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Nov 1, 2021)

The "Watched Threads" option is missing from the profile menu:



And for a few seconds after I posted this, the timestamp said "In a moment," before changing to the usual "A moment ago."


----------



## godreborn (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm not sure if this is a bug with the new gbatemp or with my account, but I can't seem to post blogs.  there's only the save option.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 3, 2021)

Twitch video links appear to be broken.

Example:

```
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/1194412743
```

Turns into:


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 4, 2021)

Search by title is broken for reviews also it seems. You always get zero results. Seems to work with threads still, and the non-title search works with reviews, you're just stuck with results that mention the thing you're searching for too, which is a bit of a pain.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 4, 2021)

Is there a way to force GBATemp to load up in Mobile form?
It's seems that there are still a handful of issues with the site when viewing it through the WiiU, like some boxes being anchored to be on top of everything, and the worst of all is that I cannot seem to post any comment at all, since the editor is not even visible on the WiiU.

I thought maybe forcing a switch to GBATemp Mobile could help somewhat.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 10, 2021)

it looks like I can create blogs, but it requires I save an initial blog of some sort, then create an entry.  the entry is what's shown.  I don't remember this on the old version of temp.  I told my friend @Chary about it, and she tested it.  I don't think it's doing it to her, but the save to post has bad wording.  it sounds like you're saving a draft or something.

also, I'm now encountering a strange bug where the orange selector at the top of the page (text displays orange when you select one of the top links), it randomly turns into an orange rectangle.  maybe someone has already reported this.


----------



## Smiths (Nov 13, 2021)

when you ignore someone it seems if they quote someone else you've ignored only the quoted person will be ignored but the one posting will come through

or if an ignored person quotes themselves, the quote will be ignored but their post will come through


----------



## masagrator (Nov 15, 2021)

Download count seems broken. It seems impossible that I have 30 likes under the post with only 5 downloads each.



I was thinking that maybe because I put direct links in post, but in other threads where I don't have links in post issue still exists.
And this is not related to updating attachments as I was not updating anything in days.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 10, 2021)

WAV files when uploaded have a bug.
They report a time of around 9+ hours of playtime, even if the WAV is just a few seconds to a minute long.
If the same file is uploaded in another audio format, like MP3, the time does show up properly.


----------



## SuperDan (Dec 10, 2021)

Really liking the black theme atm


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 11, 2021)

Hi,i would like to know why if i try to upload a video from my smartphone that isn't on Youtube i get this error

must it be in a special format?


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 11, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> Hi,i would like to know why if i try to upload a video from my smartphone that isn't on Youtube i get this error
> View attachment 289175
> must it be in a special format?



Are you clicking the media button

 not the 'upload video' button?


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 11, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Are you clicking the media buttonView attachment 289176 not the 'upload video' button?


No i pressed on the camera with the plus inside in the options menu


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 16, 2021)

Is the site layout a bit broken for anyone else? Specifically in threads.



This also happens on my phone using Chrome and the blank space on the side takes up about 1/3 of the screen in portrait mode, which makes threads harder to read.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 16, 2021)

too tired to detail all the issues buy my layout the last few days is fubar     stock theme and template


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi 

Didn't get XP for Thread viewing 1K ?

Did i get it wrong or the Board ? 

Thread is in German Group.

thx


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 17, 2021)

Freezer6 said:


> Hi
> 
> Didn't get XP for Thread viewing 1K ?
> 
> ...


Happened to me too, I didn't get 25xp exceeded 10k in one of my threads.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 17, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> Happened to me too, I didn't get 25xp exceeded 10k in one of my threads.


And? Did you receive it afterwards?


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 17, 2021)

Freezer6 said:


> And? Did you receive it afterwards?


Unfortunately not,i reported here but nothing happened.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 17, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> Unfortunately not,i reported here but nothing happened.


But....but......we've earned it 

Maybe it's the wrong Forum ?
Maybe we're Ghosts and we receive nothing here?


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 17, 2021)

Freezer6 said:


> But....but......we've earned it


That's right, maybe we're not that important or we don't have friendships with certain people.


Freezer6 said:


> Maybe it's the wrong Forum ?
> Maybe we're Ghosts and we receive nothing here?


Perhaps we count little as members of the site.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 17, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> That's right, maybe we're not that important or we don't have friendships with certain people.
> 
> Perhaps we count little as members of the site.


No, i don't think that....i just wonder how there's no response after all, just a sentence that it couldn't be fixed or so....you know


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 17, 2021)

Freezer6 said:


> No, i don't think that....i just wonder how there's no response after all, just a sentence that it couldn't be fixed or so....you know


Perhaps because with the new look of the site, problems have arisen that not even the admins know about.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 17, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> Perhaps because with the new look of the site, problems have arisen that not even the admins know about.


.....hmmmmm........that's possible, i just hope, that we get an answer, maybe as a christmas gift


----------



## Slluxx (Dec 17, 2021)

RSS feeds are broken. Example url https://gbatemp.net/official/~/index.rss
They used to work just fine and were parsable by browsers and rss readers but now they are handled like a downloadable file which is not parsable.

Idk if its exactly since the update but it must have been around that time they broke.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 18, 2021)

i mentioned earlier ,, but the layour is borked ,, kinda like CSS padding or margins are fucked in places     forums seem fine homepage is broken  alignment of modules is off also


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 18, 2021)

pwsincd said:


> i mentioned earlier ,, but the layour is borked ,, kinda like CSS padding or margins are fucked in places     forums seem fine homepage is broken  alignment of modules is off alsoView attachment 290255


Looks like an issue on your end unfortunately. Try turning off all extensions and/or using incognito mode to test it.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 18, 2021)

I Can't Stand the AD box that follows me around, and blocks view of what's going on the upper right, and then I have to [click] the [X] to get it out of the way! Frustrates me


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 18, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Looks like an issue on your end unfortunately. Try turning off all extensions and/or using incognito mode to test it.


I can confirm I'm having this issue as well. Not just on desktop, but on mobile too.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 18, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> I can confirm I'm having this issue as well. Not just on desktop, but on mobile too.


Ok I can replicate it now. Will look into it


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 20, 2021)

@shaunj66

Would you please be so kind and take a look into my Problem (issue), that i didn't get my exp for reaching 1k views in one of my post in my German Group?

thx in advance


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 20, 2021)

Would love to see an easy option (preferably without even having to enter a particular thread) to ignore a thread without having to ignore the thread creator.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 21, 2021)

Freezer6 said:


> @shaunj66
> 
> Would you please be so kind and take a look into my Problem (issue), that i didn't get my exp for reaching 1k views in one of my post in my German Group?
> 
> thx in advance


According to my logs the XP was rewarded.


----------



## Slluxx (Dec 21, 2021)

Will the RSS feed be looked at? ive got no reply from anywhere.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 21, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> According to my logs the XP was rewarded.
> 
> View attachment 290622


That's right....buuuut that's my second thread that reached 1k....but the other directly under the thread that reached 1k today, wasn't rewarded....check your logs, and thx for your time


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 21, 2021)

Slluxx said:


> Will the RSS feed be looked at? ive got no reply from anywhere.



I'll get it looked into.



Freezer6 said:


> That's right....buuuut that's my second thread that reached 1k....but the other directly under the thread that reached 1k today, wasn't rewarded....check your logs, and thx for your time



I see the thread has only recently passed 1k views. The XP rewards can take a while to register so please wait a while longer.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 21, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> I'll get it looked into.
> 
> 
> 
> I see the thread has only recently passed 1k views. The XP rewards can take a while to register so please wait a while longer.


Soooo...you mean, the reward today was the reward from my first thread that reached 1k?


----------



## Pokepicker (Dec 22, 2021)

Let me start with saying that I'm generally quite happy with the "NEW GBAtemp". I haven't experienced many bugs while poking around on here.

*EDIT/UPDATE: *My gripe was easily solved by the help of @smileyhead in the post bellow.
I do have *one *gripe that I can't seem to get over.

I don't know if it's already been covered, but I *really don't like* that the video in the right hand window auto-plays. Even worse is that the movie follows me around as I scroll while using my iPad. It's a waste of both resources and bandwidth. On the iPad (mini) I'd even venture to say it's intrusive, eating up valuable screen real estate.

At least the video starts with its audio muted! Thats something I guess.

In order to block this video I've opted to remove GBAtemp from my ad-block whitelist on my PC.

As for my iPad, I just try to avoid using it to visit GBAtemp.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 22, 2021)

Pokepicker said:


> Let me start with saying that I'm generally quite happy with the "NEW GBAtemp". I haven't experienced many bugs while poking around on here.
> 
> I do have *one *gripe that I can't seem to get over.
> 
> ...


You can disable affiliate videos in your preferences.


----------



## Pokepicker (Dec 22, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> You can disable affiliate videos in your preferences.


Thank you ever so much!

Finally I can return to scrolling through the forums on my iPad on the chaise lounge. Without being stalked by that videoplayer.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 23, 2021)

Perhaps consider creating a "neo" member status based on time as a member and post (with limited posts per day), with the main restriction being creating new threads so as to keep the thread clutter down.


----------



## Sono (Jan 2, 2022)

Here have been two annoyanced since a while I forgot to report until now:

- In this very thread, I have to scroll down to find the page switcher, instead of being at a fixed location at the top like it used to be
- At some time after the upgrade, the date stamp became unclickable for profile post replies, meaning I can no longer hotlink profile post replies. Although the update broke profile post replies and their notifications almost completely (especially for those which aren't the last three), so this is just one issue.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 3, 2022)

Is something happening with customizing the blocks on the front page? I can't seem to find the button to change it anymore


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 3, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> Is something happening with customizing the blocks on the front page? I can't seem to find the button to change it anymore


Just blind maybe?




  <
If it's not just right there as usual, it should be in a drop down box when you hover over Home, depending on your resolution/display scaling.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 3, 2022)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Just blind maybe?
> 
> View attachment 292167  <
> If it's not just right there as usual, it should be in a drop down box when you hover over Home, depending on your resolution/display scaling.


ahh, so well hidden it was right there in front of me this whole time >.< I was looking at the bottom of the page


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Jan 4, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> I'll get it looked into.
> 
> 
> 
> I see the thread has only recently passed 1k views. The XP rewards can take a while to register so please wait a while longer.


Happy new year to you  So i waited for a long time but there's no XP for my second thread reached 1K.
If you could please take a look?

thx


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jan 4, 2022)

Freezer6 said:


> Happy new year to you  So i waited for a long time but there's no XP for my second thread reached 1K.
> If you could please take a look?
> 
> thx


Have you looked through
https://gbatemp.net/xp/
to see if there was a transaction for the 10XP thing. Maybe just the notification is broken.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Jan 4, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Have you looked through
> https://gbatemp.net/xp/
> to see if there was a transaction for the 10XP thing. Maybe just the notification is broken.


Morning   Yes, i looked into this and there's only one notification gaining 10XP for one thread reaching 1K


----------



## Pk11 (Jan 16, 2022)

Warning
 and 

informamation
 boxes seem like they have their colors flipped to me. I'm not sure if this is intentional or not, but personally I associate blue with info boxes and yellow with warning boxes so imo it would make more sense if they had their colors flipped.



Error
 boxes seem to be correct, red makes sense for errors to me.

The text inside of all of them is also really hard to read in any of the dark themes:


(rosy blossom for comparison)


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 6, 2022)

@shaunj66 I have a weird issue in that whenever I reply to a thread I can't use any of the tools above like bold or italics or even the emoji thingy's As you can see on the picture below they are all faded out and pressing them does nothing. And yes I am still using good old Samsung Internet Browser lol.


----------



## Pk11 (Feb 6, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> @shaunj66 I have a weird issue in that whenever I reply to a thread I can't use any of the tools above like bold or italics or even the emoji thingy's As you can see on the picture below they are all faded out and pressing them does nothing. And yes I am still using good old Samsung Internet Browser lol.
> 
> View attachment 296900


I think you clicked the "Toggle BB code" button (the `[]`), it looks like it's active and that disables all the other options.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2022)

Pk11 said:


> I think you clicked the "Toggle BB code" button (the `[]`), it looks like it's active and that disables all the other options.


This is exactly it yes, I have had the same issue before, it's not exactly obvious when you don't know that lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 6, 2022)

Pk11 said:


> I think you clicked the "Toggle BB code" button (the `[]`), it looks like it's active and that disables all the other options.





VinsCool said:


> This is exactly it yes, I have had the same issue before, it's not exactly obvious when you don't know that lol


Ah that's fixed it lol. What a stupid option so easy to click accidentally on a mobile phone and it's not even labelled so unless you know what it does ya wouldn't have a clue

Edit even worse I just noticed that every time I swipe the page down with my thumb I end up hitting the bloody bb code thingy off.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 26, 2022)

The title and the two buttons of the Site & Scene News sidebar widget append their links to the currently viewed page instead of the site root.
For example, clicking the More News button from this thread would attempt to take me to this page (which doesn't exist):
https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp...d-post-bugs-or-feedback-here.600102/official/


----------



## Jonna (Mar 4, 2022)

I have an odd glitch using the browser on my Samsung phone. I can't quote any post, doing so automatically places the text parser at the end of the quote, but inside the quote box as if I'm modifying the quote. If I try to move the cursor down below the quote box, the post box extends and the quote box also extends, so I'm still modifying the quote instead of putting my own post in, and now I'm adding more and more space. It will repeat this, and I can never put my own post on. Any one else have this issue?


----------



## Jonna (Mar 13, 2022)

And GBATemp almost crashed my browser attempting to quote some one in a reply just now. I just kept trying to tap the bottom of the quote box to put in my text, which kept leading it to create huge (and I mean HUGE) amounts of spaces, but kept trying to put my text inside the quote box, modifying the quote, until my browser started freezing and I had to close the tab. 



























































hell is going on













































text what the 





















Athe only onecursor in the middle of this with thisOkay and now it rtext andomly put the issue? m I


----------



## Jonna (Mar 13, 2022)

Sorry, I can't even edit that post without it glitching even further than it already has. I've never experienced this with GBATemp before. I just want to quote reply.


----------



## Sono (Mar 14, 2022)

I found an issue: it seems like it's not possible to paste a youtube link without it automatically turning into an embed.

Is it possible to bypass auto-embed? I don't want to waste others' bandwidth and privacy.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Mar 15, 2022)

Sono said:


> I found an issue: it seems like it's not possible to paste a youtube link without it automatically turning into an embed.
> 
> Is it possible to bypass auto-embed? I don't want to waste others' bandwidth and privacy.


Yes, these embedded videos (or their placeholders since I have them blocked), are annoying. Workaround: Insert the link manually with BB code.

[URL=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulwjPQ_Ntro][YouTube] Nintendo 3DS XL Shell Swap[/URL]
Results in:
[YouTube] Nintendo 3DS XL Shell Swap


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> Signatures are cut even shorter than the previous version—I think the previous limit was fine.
> 
> View attachment 276826
> 
> ...


i hate to admit it but i tried clicking "toggle signature" out of instinct


----------



## Sono (Mar 15, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Yes, these embedded videos (or their placeholders since I have them blocked), are annoying. Workaround: Insert the link manually with BB code.
> 
> [URL=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulwjPQ_Ntro][YouTube] Nintendo 3DS XL Shell Swap[/URL]
> Results in:
> [YouTube] Nintendo 3DS XL Shell Swap



Oh, I didn't try PLAIN /PLAIN, I only tried manually turning it into an URL, and that didn't work.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 1, 2022)

In the text box when commenting on a thread, if I press the three dots next to the "I", the submenu comes up and I can press the same three dots to close it again. But if I press the three dots next to the smiley face, the submenu that comes up covers those three dots (and all the original buttons) and I can't find any way to get out of that submenu and back to the original buttons without reloading the page.

This is on Chrome on Android.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> In the text box when commenting on a thread, if I press the three dots next to the "I", the submenu comes up and I can press the same three dots to close it again. But if I press the three dots next to the smiley face, the submenu that comes up covers those three dots (and all the original buttons) and I can't find any way to get out of that submenu and back to the original buttons without reloading the page.
> 
> This is on Chrome on Android.


Can also confirm this issue happens on Samsung Internet Browser as well.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Apr 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> In the text box when commenting on a thread, if I press the three dots next to the "I", the submenu comes up and I can press the same three dots to close it again. But if I press the three dots next to the smiley face, the submenu that comes up covers those three dots (and all the original buttons) and I can't find any way to get out of that submenu and back to the original buttons without reloading the page.
> 
> This is on Chrome on Android.





AmandaRose said:


> Can also confirm this issue happens on Samsung Internet Browser as well.


I too have the same problem in all browsers that i have on my Galaxy Note 9.


----------



## Pk11 (May 3, 2022)

Not sure if this is exactly the right thread to report this in, but there's still a lot of broken Filetrip downloads on the download center. A few examples, taken mostly at random:

https://gbatemp.net/download/flashme.33716/ (archive)
https://gbatemp.net/download/pwt-editor.33224/ (archive)
https://gbatemp.net/download/ds-invaders.32736/ (archive)
https://gbatemp.net/download/beatstorm.732/ (archive, this one was tricky to find a working link lol)
https://gbatemp.net/download/3ds-paint.33008/ (archive)

Everything I've linked redirects to https://filetrip.net/file-not-found instead of actually downloading for me. Is there a preferred way to report this? Perhaps reporting the download center entry and saying that the file is dead? And if so, are y'all able to recover the downloads automatically or is it helpful to include an archive.org link?


----------



## Takokeshi (May 6, 2022)

I don't know if the new software is to blame, but trying to link an imgur album url just tries to embed the link with /a/ stripped out of the url, leading to a broken "green joycon d-pad shells" imgur page instead.



Spoiler



https://imgur.com/a/fcM3N0E  becomes 




edit: weird, it fixes itself after refreshing the page? oh well.


----------



## sombrerosonic (May 27, 2022)

520 Errors keep poping up all the time on my end today? maybe i need to clear the cash?

Edit, Apperently after just running into 15 errors, it works fine


----------



## smileyhead (May 28, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> 520 Errors keep poping up all the time on my end today? maybe i need to clear the cash?
> 
> Edit, Apperently after just running into 15 errors, it works fine


You can clear your cash on me if you like.


----------



## Pk11 (May 31, 2022)

Really minor thing I just noticed when I happened to check XP; it shows when _you_ like _someone else's_ post, but still says "Your post was Reacted to". It's not a big deal but it had me confused for a few seconds as I didn't remember getting some of the likes it shows. (specifically the 1st and 4th rows)

I'm not sure if it's intentional to even show those, I think it's fine either way, but it would make more sense to say "You Reacted to a post" or so I think.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 26, 2022)

When somebody selects "Toggle BB code", the "Save/Delete Draft" button gets disabled.
I believe people would also like to save drafts even if they are writing BB code.


----------



## Sono (Aug 2, 2022)

I just found a weird bug with the editor which I think must've been introduced at most a month ago? I've used SHIFT+Home for a long time, but it's only been broken recently.
Unless there is a secret hidden updater with admin privileges, then it can't be the browser auto-updating, so it has to be a site-wide software change.

If I start doing SHIFT+arrow from the middle of the line, then - while still holding SHIFT - press Home, the text selection keeps eating itself! The selection head changes from the front to back (that is, the selection end moves instead of the selection start), and it just weirdly inverts after pressing Home until only one line of text remained selected.

Switching to raw BBCode editor works around this problem.

Browser is Brave on Windows, but basically every Chromium-based browser has the same bugs.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 2, 2022)

Sono said:


> I just found a weird bug with the editor which I think must've been introduced at most a month ago? I've used SHIFT+Home for a long time, but it's only been broken recently.
> Unless there is a secret hidden updater with admin privileges, then it can't be the browser auto-updating, so it has to be a site-wide software change.
> 
> If I start doing SHIFT+arrow from the middle of the line, then - while still holding SHIFT - press Home, the text selection keeps eating itself! The selection head changes from the front to back (that is, the selection end moves instead of the selection start), and it just weirdly inverts after pressing Home until only one line of text remained selected.
> ...


Can confirm on Google Chrome.


----------



## Pk11 (Sep 7, 2022)

Noticed another little issue, when you up/downvote a post in the Rosey Blossom theme you can't see the number without highlighting it:


----------



## VzUh (Sep 13, 2022)

for a moment it looked like i was loged in as another user lol

for background: i use tor, and i usually lurt without login in. today i wasnt loged in when any of this happened


the issue: i was browsing some thread and getting saddened that this forum has somehow got so many pseudonazis in it in the last years when i saw what looked like an image link. i opened it in a new tab, and noticed that the favicon in the tab list of the browser changed to "you are logged in and you have unread notifications" one. i went to look at the "image" and found a semi-loaded page (might be because gbatemp now blocks a damn lot of tor IPs, i didnt really experiment much), that showed me logged in (??) as the user whose post contained the link, and even had some "unread notifications"

trying to open the "unread notifications" spits some generic error about security whatevers. again, i havent really experimented a lot with it

(in the second pic, ignore the broken favicon, it is because tor css canvas access permissions or something like that. the icon works fine when the browser isnt messing it up)

edit because i forgot to provide the links lol
https://gbatemp.net/threads/kiwi-fa...d-support-for-the-website.618488/post-9935664
https://gbatemp.net/attachments/326972/


----------



## Maq47 (Sep 13, 2022)

VzUh said:


> for a moment it looked like i was loged in as another user lol
> 
> for background: i use tor, and i usually lurt without login in. today i wasnt loged in when any of this happened
> 
> ...


I agree that this happens to me ask well.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 21, 2022)

I think I mentioned this bug a while back but it's happening again, and I don't see it in the known bugs. Layout's all weird in every thread.


----------



## Maq47 (Sep 22, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I think I mentioned this bug a while back but it's happening again, and I don't see it in the known bugs. Layout's all weird in every thread.
> View attachment 328223


Looks fine on my end in this thread, but I'm not using an ultra wide monitor... Standard 1080p LED TV for me.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 22, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I think I mentioned this bug a while back but it's happening again, and I don't see it in the known bugs. Layout's all weird in every thread.


I've made some changes to your account to fix this while we look into this.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 22, 2022)

I believe I mentioned this before, but since a week or so ago, whenever I try to access gbatemp.net/xp I get the following:





Not sure why that might be.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 22, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> I've made some changes to your account to fix this while we look into this.


Seems to be OK. I'm curious as to exactly what you did to my account.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 22, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Seems to be OK. I'm curious as to exactly what you did to my account.


Just your portal settings for the news box. Nothing to worry about. You can change them back now


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 23, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> Just your portal settings for the news box. Nothing to worry about. You can change them back now


Settings look the same, but I'm unable to expand news items by clicking on them (even though the setting is still enabled)
I use that feature a lot, I feel like I'm the only one that uses it though. I don't think hardly anyone knows it exists.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 23, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Settings look the same, but I'm unable to expand news items by clicking on them (even though the setting is still enabled)
> I use that feature a lot, I feel like I'm the only one that uses it though. I don't think hardly anyone knows it exists.


Does it work now?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 24, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> Does it work now?


Yep, and threads seem fine too.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 27, 2022)

@shaunj66 Every second or third day I get a message asking if I want to enable notifications and every time I select don't ask again.Been happening now for several months and its getting annoying now  that my selection of never ask again doesn't work.

I am still using good old Samsung Internet Browser on my Galaxy A53 5G on Android 12. If you need any more info let me know and thanks as always.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Sep 30, 2022)

VzUh said:


> the issue: i was browsing some thread and getting saddened that this forum has somehow got so many pseudonazis in it in the last years
> edit because i forgot to provide the links lol
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/kiwi-fa...d-support-for-the-website.618488/post-9935664


thank you for your unwanted political opinion


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2022)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but the XP leader board has a placeholder


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 6, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but the XP leader board has a placeholder
> View attachment 330382


u bout to break into 26,000 @The Catboy just a quick heads up


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> u bout to break into 26,000 @The Catboy just a quick heads up


Fucking based


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2022)

We really need a confirmation when leaving a group. I accidentally hit that button and just instantly left a group without confirmation :/


----------



## Maq47 (Oct 19, 2022)

Uhhhhhhhhhh, every page is broken...


----------



## izy (Oct 20, 2022)

its te little things that count


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 20, 2022)

izy said:


> its te little things that count


I see nothing wrong with the titles being left-aligned.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 20, 2022)

If you use uBlock Origin the "Cosmetic filter" option can sometime shift things odd. Try disabling it (yes, ads will still be blocked if you do it)


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2022)

linuxares said:


> If you use uBlock Origin the "Cosmetic filter" option can sometime shift things odd. Try disabling it (yes, ads will still be blocked if you do it)


I'll have to look into that but I'm not even sure what the "cosmetic filter" does? It's hardly surprising that a site layout could break if an extension interferes with it.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 24, 2022)

The chat tab sometimes goes blank and doesn't let me message otherwise without going to either the chat page or by refreshing the home page a couple of times.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2022

If the cursor is positioned at either the left or right-hand corner of the box where the confetti is falling, then refresh the page, it will stick to the sides.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 29, 2022)

Somebody left a menu in my menu





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 2, 2022)

Summarised alerts are missing a separator. There should be a comma or an ‘and’ between the two types of alerts.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 2, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> Somebody left a menu in my menu
> 
> View attachment 334543


I heard ya like menus? So we put a menu inside of your menu.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2022


Seems like one of the admins got drunk again, and had decided to add a new element labelled 'sonic'. Where if you go to someone elses profile page or your own, Sonic will start running across the bottom of the screen.










	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2022

The admins are having a little too much fun messing around with Sonic at the moment, as right now I am seeing numerous changes being made to it every time I refresh the page.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 8, 2022)

can't seem to change my icon throught GBAtemp and have to use the gravitar to set it up now, u mind fixing it for me?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 8, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> can't seem to change my icon throught GBAtemp and have to use the gravitar to set it up now, u mind fixing it for me?


I've noticed problems where profile pictures wouldn't render correctly, resulting in the site to display half of it.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 8, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I've noticed problems where profile pictures wouldn't render correctly, resulting in the site to display half of it.


Same here as well.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...


----------



## Sono (Nov 13, 2022)

Please add an option either to switch youtube embeds to use youtube-noocookie instead, or just block them entirely (either click-to-enable, or just revert it to a regular link instead).

For some time now these embeds have been bypassing my embed blocker, and this is the point where I got annoyed that the videos some members post are influencing what ads I see and what recommendations I see on youtube (seems like Google has recently cranked up their analytics game to 13 out of 10).

This is currently the only website currently which is able to somehow bypass the embed blocker.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 13, 2022)

Sono said:


> Please add an option either to switch youtube embeds to use youtube-noocookie instead, or just block them entirely (either click-to-enable, or just revert it to a regular link instead).
> 
> For some time now these embeds have been bypassing my embed blocker, and this is the point where I got annoyed that the videos some members post are influencing what ads I see and what recommendations I see on youtube (seems like Google has recently cranked up their analytics game to 13 out of 10).
> 
> This is currently the only website currently which is able to somehow bypass the embed blocker.


Should be fixed now.


----------



## Sono (Nov 13, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> Should be fixed now.



Nice, thank you! I hope that at least google has still a tiny amount of forgiveness left, and don't actually track youtube-nocookie. Very unlikely, but I can still dream 

This seems to have broken video embeds though (all youtube embeds have turned into "An error has occurred"). I don't know if it's only broken for me due to my tracking policy, or if it also gets broken for others. Hopefully not.

I don't really care if it's broken _for me_, as at least I'd hope that this fixes the issues caused by the tracking I'm not able to turn off. I'm just hoping that this change does not break it for other users as well.


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 17, 2022)

is the recent status updates section intended to be that small now...? not sure if it's a bug or not and there isn't a little gear to configure it either so I'm not sure what's going on...


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

Could you support embeds of alternative social media clients? (e.g. Nitter "Twitter", LibReddit "Reddit")


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 17, 2022)

jt_1258 said:


> is the recent status updates section intended to be that small now...? not sure if it's a bug or not and there isn't a little gear to configure it either so I'm not sure what's going on...
> View attachment 338187


Looks fine to me? If the content in the statuses were bigger it would fill the column


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 17, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> Looks fine to me? If the content in the statuses were bigger it would fill the column


welp, must just have been a bug I guess. normally there are a lot more post like it is here in this pic. seems like it fixed itself already though, weird


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 1, 2023)

This weird bug is happening where the status is duplicated twice on your profile.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 1, 2023)

i confirm


----------



## NeoGranzon (Jan 2, 2023)

Hi,this bug has been present on the site for some time:when you write the word cheat it refers to a link,i don't know if it also happens with other words,can you fix it?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2023)

NeoGranzon said:


> Hi,this bug has been present on the site for some time:when you write the word cheat it refers to a link,i don't know if it also happens with other words,can you fix it?


Is it present for you in this post as well? It isn't for me.
If it is, I recommend running a virus check on your machine.


----------



## Seriel (Jan 2, 2023)

NeoGranzon said:


> Hi,this bug has been present on the site for some time:when you write the word cheat it refers to a link,i don't know if it also happens with other words,can you fix it?


Random words turning into links usually means you have a malicious adware extension installed. Should be very easy to check by hovering your mouse over the link and if it leads off-site then that's not a part of the website. Please run a scan on your antimalware of choice and go through the usual steps for a malware infected machine before it gets worse.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 2, 2023)

They're probably referring to that feature that used to be here where Temp had a list of keywords that would automatically receive a tooltip and hyperlink to a forum, thread and the like. I remember 'cheat' linked to the large cheat group we have. They probably didn't check if it still occurs and just thought to mention it.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Jan 2, 2023)

Seriel said:


> Random words turning into links usually means you have a malicious adware extension installed. Should be very easy to check by hovering your mouse over the link and if it leads off-site then that's not a part of the website. Please run a scan on your antimalware of choice and go through the usual steps for a malware infected machine before it gets worse.


Sorry @Seriel ,i don't use Pc to navigate the site but the smartphone (Galaxy Note 9)i do everything from that.


----------



## Seriel (Jan 2, 2023)

Jiehfeng said:


> They're probably referring to that feature that used to be here where Temp had a list of keywords that would automatically receive a tooltip and hyperlink to a forum, thread and the like. I remember 'cheat' linked to the large cheat group we have. They probably didn't check if it still occurs and just thought to mention it.


Oh wow, I knew these existed for the console names but wasn't paying enough attention to know that it was there even for cheat.. what a strange feature.



NeoGranzon said:


> Sorry @Seriel ,i don't use Pc to navigate the site but the smartphone (Galaxy Note 9)i do everything from that.


Does it still happen now?


----------



## NeoGranzon (Jan 2, 2023)

Seriel said:


> Oh wow, I knew these existed for the console names but wasn't paying enough attention to know that it was there even for cheat.. what a strange feature.
> 
> 
> Does it still happen now?


@Seriel ,it seems that now does not happen anymore!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 2, 2023)

Not sure if this is a bug or just missing function... It would be cool when pressing back on mobile version say out of a thread to forum again if it would reload the position of the thread if low down the page rather than reload at the top of the page again. 

No biggie tho!


----------



## smileyhead (Yesterday at 9:46 AM)

A bug I've noticed recently is that profile post notifications are a bit inconsistent in terms of clearing when you click them. (They also don't get bundled, which is a little annoying.)
For example, if I have a bunch of notifications stating ‘X also commented on Y's status,’ only the one I open will be marked as read, and the rest will remain unread. Also, ‘X reacted to your comment on Y's profile post with Z’-notifications don't seem to clear at all when I click them, not even if I try clicking them several times, so they have to be marked as read manually.


----------



## smileyhead (Today at 3:58 PM)

Some tooltips for truncated text globally would be nice.


Example:


----------

